# 2 INCHES IN 4 MONTHS (end of the year) CHALLENGE



## Krystle~Hime (Aug 14, 2011)

After seeing iamtan iamtan progress (link) I was like : I HAVE DO IT !! .. 
and then I was like : I WILL DO IT !!!!!!!  IM telling you b***** !!!!!! 
this, may be a great improvementfor me if I reach this at the end of the year ! so here it is 


*Challenge: 2 INCHES IN 4 MONTHS !!!​*

*Challenge Starts*: September 1, 2011
*Challenge Ends*: December 31, 2011​

Goal : *REACH IT !! *
Template to join : 
*Must Include a starting pic* because we will reveal at 4-month mark ! 
What's your regimen?
What Products are you using?
What will you especially do for achieving this goal? 


Objectives:
Support each other for reaching this all together !  
Share tips, links, thoughts, any informations you have ! 
Check in with the group at least monthly.
and let's ACHIEVING THIS Yeah babe !!!!!


*Who wants to be in!*


----------



## Sesi (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm in! (will post a starting pic on 1st september )

Ok, here are my pics. 
My hair is about 5-5.5 inches in front, and 4-4.5 inches at the back. 
































*What's your regimen?*

I twist my hair/cornrow for up to three weeks at a time

Every 7-10 days: wash hair while in twists. condition and moisturize. 
Every three weeks: redo the twists individually. take each twist down, finger-comb, and retwist. 
Every 6 weeks (ie every second set of twists) do a twist out during the week. Overnight prepoo with coconut oil. Detangle with a wide-tooth comb. Shampoo, condition. Moisturize, retwist. 

*What Products are you using?*

I use Alaffia shea and henna shampoo. (and HE volumizing hsampoo for clarifying every six weeks). I use alaffia shea and henna conditioner (now curls curlada conditioner when i run out of alaffia). 
I use BFH desert moisturizer as a leave-in. That or Oyin Hair Dew.
Coconut oil for overnight prepoo. 


*What will you especially do for achieving this goal? *
* Up my water intake to about 4-5 glasses a day. 
*I might re-moisturize during the week to keep hair moist and supple


We can do this, ladies, happy hair growing!


----------



## marta9227 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm in!

Sent from my LG Optimus M using LG Optimus M


----------



## nappystorm (Aug 14, 2011)

I want in! I need those little inches. I will be borrowing ideas from others so I will post later.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 14, 2011)

count me in! will hold off posting starting pics until sept 1. just what i need - a little motivation......(go, go, go, go.....motivation)


----------



## belldandy (Aug 14, 2011)

I would like to join.  Subscribing.


----------



## frizzy (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm in!  Two inches might _finally_ get me to APL.

*Internally* I'm gonna start back on multi-vits, biotin and MSM.  
*Externally* I will put a sulphur mix on my scalp at least once a week.
*Physically* I will start a long overdue cardio/weight training routine, and eat cleaner.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Aug 14, 2011)

Template to join : *
Must Include a starting pic because we will reveal at 4-month mark !* 
see attached file ! 

*What's your regimen?*
shampoo and deep treatment every 2 weeks, 
keeping my hair in twists for 2 weeks each time.
moisturize and seal every day

*What Products are you using?*
Shampoo : liquid african black soap(mix with baking soda) 
Deep treatment : indian powders mixed with hydrolysed wheat protein
Moisturizer : homemade(aloe juice/jatamansi infusion/honey)
Sealant : castor oil 

*What will you especially do for achieving this goal? *
I will heavy sealing ends with castor oil and baggying every to every other night !!!! 
it's been a month I do this and I have to say... "ends make inches"!!!!!!!!!!!! cause my length retention are pretty good !!!!!!!!!!! 

let's do thiiiiiiiiiiiiiis !!!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 14, 2011)

*Count me in...maybe I'll be able to make a puff by the end of the year *

*Here's my pic taken 09/05...i'm 3.5 inches all around*



 

 

*Regimen: co-wash 2-3X a week, shampoo once per week and clrify chelate once per month...DC weekly with comb out...wet hair daily and moisturize*

*Products: I don't have any set products, i use shampoos and conditioners by Shea Moisture, Kinky Curly, Curls and Earth's Nectar.*
*I use conditioners by Burt's Bees and ORS.*

*Sleep on satin pillowcase with satin headcover.*


----------



## belldandy (Aug 14, 2011)

Here is the link tio my fotki: http://public.fotki.com/bellacnella18/

vitamins: I am cutting back on the vitamins...they made me gain weight.  I eat a balanced diet.  Might take a multi daily.  I will take 120mg of ginko daily though.

externally: daily scalp massage and gently scalp scratching every other day,  GHE with a deep conditioner and oil every 2-3 nights, over night.  Moisturize and seal everyday.  I currently am using Dove's new nourishing oil moisturizer.  I use coconut oil mostly, sometimes grapeseed and peanut.

I cowash almost everyday with Suave naturals.  I am trying to cut back, but it is the only way to detangle my hair (I stretch for up to 6 months at a time).

I shampoo once a week with a gentle shampoo, and I clarify weekly if I have build up.

Conditioners: ORS or NTM with add ons.

My challenge is no heat for the rest of the year and stick to a workout plan, chug more water.  

I am going to search and destroy september 1st.

About me: I am always on the hunt for a new oil or moisturizer, I like simple hairstyles and I get bored easily so I switch thing up from time to time.  I don't stick with growth aids because everything gives me a headache.  

I am currently waist length.  I want my hair to sit in the curve of my back by the end of this challenge and I am basically 2 inches away from that.


----------



## iri9109 (Aug 14, 2011)

me too!! im about 2 inches from APL, i need this...

reggie: 

i'm getting kinky twists at the end of this month that i will keep till around october (hopefully), then i'm getting a weave that i will keep in until atleast december...reggie will be wash/DC weekly and moisturize daily...products will probably CON shampoo, Aussie or Aubrey Organics DC, Tresemme Naturals condish, and Aussie hair insurance/aloe spritz, coconut/olive oil and shea moisture deep treatment masque.


eta:  i got a 1 inch trim the other day and my ends are like brand new! im closer to apl than i thought, but i still need these inches...esp in the back!


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm in! 

I will do a starting pic on Sep. 1st, and will have ironed out my four month regimen by then.

edit:

my regimen for the next four months is...

Daily vits -
Biotin 1000 mcg x 2 (2,000 mcg daily)
1 prenatal multi vitamin
1 bamboo silica 
1 omega - 3 fish oil (1,200 mg)
1 acidophilus
MSM powder 1 tsp daily

Oil massage scalp before bed then bun, braid or twist @ night on moisturized hair. (nightly moisturizers will be butters, or heavier leave in conditioner/moisturizer) Bonnet or scarf and occasionally whole head baggy if needed. Daily styles - braid/twist/bantu out styles, wash & goes styles 20-30% of the time. Buns, hair combs, hair zings and other protective styles to hide ends will be 70-80% of time. 

Moisture with a creamy leave in and spray moisture leave in (or home made spray mixtures) daily and sealed with oil or oil mixes. Mist with water or moisture spray as need thru out day for dryness, frizz or for curls. 

Oil rinse followed by co wash 1-2 x weekly with cheapie condish. Shampoo and deep condition under hooded dryer 20-30 min every Fri followed by oil rinse. Protein treatment (avocado mask) twice a month. Cassia 1x a month. 

No direct heat (flat iron, curling iron, blow dryer etc) until end of challenge or Jan 1st. 

Cassia or amla mask 1 times a month followed by deep condish. 

Last dyed Aug 19th blue black, so will be tracking my new growth by monitoring my grays...

starting picture taken on September 2nd on rapidly reverting flat ironed natural hair. Hope the 2 inches to bring me to apl stretched by eoy


----------



## aishasoleil (Aug 14, 2011)

Hmmm, I want in! I have been in lurk mode for a while, but this challenge came at the perfect time. 

My camera is dead at the moment, so I will come back and post a pic on the 1st!

* Updated Regimen:* Weekly: Add a slippery conditioner to dry hair. Detangle in sections. Shampoo. Deep Condition/Condition. Seal. Enjoy the ease of shorter hair while it lasts! (I also may sometimes add a styler if I want a more defined look.)
Moisturize and seal daily or as needed. The end. LOL. 

*Products:* 
*shampoo*- _FX Wild Harvest Hydra Curls_ shampoo (a gem I found at Walmart. I love this poo. It does have dimethicone in it but I am sooo fine with that because I can freaking detangle with this shampoo! And it is sulfate-free.)
*conditioner*- I plan to mainly use _Jessicurl Weekly Deep Conditioning Treatment_ lick but I placed an order for some Curl Junkie conditioners the other day and I will be trying those out as well. 
*moisturizer*- _Water_ followed by _Oyin Hair Dew_ 
*sealant*- _Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade_ 

*UPDATE*: So, yesterday (8-19-11) I cut my hair. I was a couple of inches away from APL in the back and now I am just at the top of my collarbone. I cut it because I didn't like the shape my hair was growing into. I probably clipped around 3-5 inches in different areas. I am in LOVE with it! And it's nice because I can just fluff my hair and go. 

*ETA: *I went out and bought some vitamins. I am still taking a multi-vit but not the gummies because I realized they were missing calcium and my hubby informed me that calcium is very important for women to take. (He's a pharmacist so I trust his advice!) To my vitamin reggie I have added: Omega 3,6,9; Biotin, MSM. I did my research on these and found that they are great for overall health as well as hair.  I also ordered Viviscal specifically for my hair just to try. We'll see how that goes...


----------



## manter26 (Aug 14, 2011)

I want in too! I think I'm back to braids for the rest of the year as well.

*Must Include a starting pic because we will reveal at 4-month mark ! *
coming soon 

*What's your regimen?*
shampoo when needed
cowash every 2-3 days with a natural condish or cone condish 
DC every weekend with LeKair Cholesterol
Sulphur mix on scalp about once a week, leave on for 2-3 hours max
Protein about once a month, leave overnight

*What Products are you using?*
Shampoo : HE LTR (might add ACV after watching Natural85 (?) last vid) 
Conditioner: organic something I found in Big Lots or Aussie 3 min deep as cowash
Deep treatment : LeKair
Moisturizer : Shea Moisture jar or milk 
Sealant : herbal oil mix or body butter
Protein: Aphogee 2 min or Ion Reconstructor

*What will you especially do for achieving this goal?* 
braids seem to be the only thing that slows down my breakage...


----------



## HauteHippie (Aug 14, 2011)

In please!

Start pic will be posted once I flat iron:

I wash with Giovanni Smooth as Silk mixed with Mane and Tail original once or twice a week. Spray hair with Jane Carter/Aussie Hair Insurance and aloe. Seal with castor oil.

May change regimen products once I start with the silk products (ordering the 2nd bundle).

Steam every 7 - 10 days with ORS Replenishing Pak, also DC with Giovanni's protein pack (as of right now alteratinh at a 2:1 ratio)

Hair is mostly braided under a half wig and will probably stay that way.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## HanaKuroi (Aug 14, 2011)

I think this will be my first challenge. I am in.


----------



## naturalTAN (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm in. I'll post a pic tomorrow and update with products.

ETA.

What's your regimen? + What Products are you using?
Weekly:
Shampoo w/ Aussie Moist Poo
Condition w/ Aphogee 2min + Aussie Moist 3 min 
Add Leave-In (Suave Coconut)
Rod, Rollerset, Twist or Braid under wig
Maintenance: M&S Dry Twists


What will you especially do for achieving this goal? 
I will be protective styling as usual, but I do plan on wearing my hair out more but no wash-n-gos. I will keep my hair stretched and moisturized at all times.

Starting Pic: A Blowout on BSL/BSB hair


----------



## frizzy (Aug 14, 2011)

*What's your regimen?*
The only regimented activities I do for sure is wash and DC w/steam weekly.  I moisturize with a water spritz and oil during the week. I don't use heat usually, but I have flat ironed 3X this year, which is a lot for me.

Use Aphogee 2 minute weekly. (new thing for me) If I don't like it I will go back to using protein as needed.

*What Products are you using?*
I'm a former PJ, so I use a variety of products I have left over from when I was active.  I like to mix things like honey, SAA and pathenol in my weekly DC.  I generally stay away from 'cones so I won't block moisture out of my hair and I will be using petroleum products more this Winter.

I use henna and indigo and I plan to incorporate Ayurvedic powders into my regimen, again.

I like creamy leave-ins like M.O.M and B&B Castor Oil when I bun.
 
*What will you especially do for achieving this goal? *
I will start a aerobic and weight lifting routine, start and stay consistent with my vitamin/mineral and water intake.

I will start using a sulpher/oil based topical solution to my scalp at least once per week.  I also like to use rosemary EO mixed into coconut oil.  These keep the itchies away.



*I will make sure I don't use hair tools that will damage my hair and/or thin it out like in the picture posted*. 
*
I am really unhappy with my hair now!!*


----------



## PinkyPromise (Aug 14, 2011)

Um I want to join please. I'm about 8 months post and weaving it up and was going to straighten/length check in Dec. I'll post pics before my next install.


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm in...will attach starting pic soon!

What's your regimen?     
Wash and dc once a week
Roller set weekly flat iron roots if needed
Roll hair nightly on satin rollers or flex rods
Moisturize/oil hair when needed

What Products are you using?
Shampoo : moroccanoil moisturizing shampoo (may change, I'm just using this up)
Deep treatment : namaste protein conditioner
Moisturizer : homemade mixes
Sealant : oil mixes

What will you especially do for achieving this goal?                        
Make sure I adhere to my weekly wash and dc schedule. Pay close attention to my hair, and respond quickly to any signs of breakage.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 15, 2011)

*Must Include a starting pic* I will add a new stretched length check on Sep 1st. But here is the link to my most recent length check pic in my fotki 

*What's your regimen? What Products are you using?*
Hair Regimen and Products: 
-Sundays 
DC on dry hair 4 section plaits using Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose either under steamer or Hooded Dryer
Cowash with Giovanni 50:50 conditioner
Detangle in shower (plait by plait)
Moisturize and Seal cuticle by spritzing Aloe vera juice on my hair and adding leave in Giovanni Direct Leave in
Seal in moisture by using EVCO and/or Jojoba oil
Put silk scarf around edges

Prep hair for next day style.

GHE/baggy put on plastic cap, then stocking cap, and satin scarf

Wednesday or Thursday(depending on how my hair feels)
Same as sunday except I will DC using Aubrey Organics GPB

All other nights
Spray Avocado Mist on each braid and seal with EVCO
GHE put on plastic cap, then stocking cap, and satin scarf

Oh and I have been taking Nioxin pills 2/day (1 in the am and 1 in the pm)


*What will you especially do for achieving this goal?* I will commit to staying away from direct heat until the end of this challenge, whoooo that is going to be hard because its already calling my name but that was already my goal so  I will do it!


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 15, 2011)

*What's your regimen? *
1. Shampoo and/or cowash 2-3 times a week.
2. Oil rinse with cowash or shampoo once a week.
3. DC once a week.
4. Henna every other week (for strength and to help with breakage)

What Products are you using?
Shampoo : CON Argan Oil (for now)
Deep treatment: Usually conditioners mixed with oils, etc. They vary.
Moisturizer: Oyin Hair Dew, Shea Mosture Curl & Style Milk, Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion. 
Sealant : Castor, jojoba, camellia oils...

*What will you especially do for achieving this goal? *
1. Keep sealing daily
2. keep up with the PSing


----------



## Mom23 (Aug 15, 2011)

I would love to join. My hair is currently 7 inches all over, and I feel like it grows so slow...

*What's your regimen?* I usually co-wash every other day and twist and curl. I am thinking about getting braids next month.
*What Products are you using?* Suave coconut for co-washes, Nexxus Keraphix for deep conditioning, and Giovanni leave in. 
*What will you especially do for achieving this goal?* I plan on continuing with my vitamins and starting scalp massages. 

I will post a pic on the 1st. I need to dust my ends...

ETA: Starting pics


----------



## Saga (Aug 15, 2011)

*What's your regimen?:* wash 1x a week, Protein once a month, DC every 2 weeks. Moisturize and seal as needed with homemade leave-ins
*What Products are you using?:* Tresemme Naturals Nourishing moisture Shampoo, Suave Coconut Conditioner (for detangling & conditioning), Silicon Mix (for DC), Aphogee 2 min, Leave-In mixtures (First mixture: Infusium 23 and African Pride braid spray mixed in a bottle, Second Mixture Aloe Vera Gel, HE LTR Leave in, and Hot Six Oil blended together)
*What will you especially do for achieving this goal?*
-Taking my vits daily (Chlorella, Multivitamin Gummies, MSM)
-Attempt to do consistent scalp massages
-Working out more
-Drinking H2O
-Braidsbraidsbraidstwistsbraidsphonyponies
(MAY add sulphur mix to my scalp if I can get some by that time)

Starting Pics:


----------



## cheerrette (Aug 15, 2011)

I AM IN!!!

I will include a starting pic Sept 1 after I flat iron

Goal : REACH IT !! 
What's your regimen?  For the month of Sept I will be wearing my hair out mostly since I have been bunning July and August.  I will be alternating Shampoos and Cowashes weekly.  For my Shampoo weeks I will be using a pre poo mix of EVOO and EVCO, shampooing with Silicon Mix, using Porosity Control and sitting for 1 hour with Silicon Mix Pearl Protein.  I will use Wave Nouvea Finishing Moisturizer and air dry, then add Chi Silk infusion blow dry my roots (I am transitioning 6 months post by Sept.) and flat ironing with my Sedu.  On cowash weeks I will be using Optimum Care Anti Breakage Therapy (my hair loves Ceramides).  I moisture and seal daily with my Wave Nouvea and Seven Wonders Miracle Oil. For the last 3 months I will bun daily flat ironing maybe once a month, shampooing weekly with KeraCare sulfate free Hydrating Shampoo and Cowashing 1 to 2 times a week with OCABT.  I will be moisturizing and Sealing with S-Curl and Castor Oil with every wash, and setting my bun with Eco-Styler Olive Oil Gel.  I also try to drink at least 8 glasses of water 5 days a week, and take a multi-vitamin.
If and when I need a protein treatment I will use a mixture of Emergencia reconstructing conditioner, 1 egg, and EVOO EVCO mixture.  
YAY GO US!!


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm in! I will post my starting pic on Sept. 1st


----------



## NitaChantell (Aug 15, 2011)

My starting length is in my Sig. I'll post a new one Sep 1st.


*What's your regimen? *
Shampoo & DC Weekly
Oil Rinse with every shampoo
Co-wash mid-week if hair needs it
Protein treatment once every 2 weeks

*What Products are you using?*
Creme of Nature Green Label Shampoo
Elasta QP Nourishing DC
Mixed Chicks DC
LeKair Cholesterol Mango & Shea Butter DC
Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructer DC
Qhemet Biologics Amla Cream
Shea Butter Mix[Shea butter, castor oil, glycerin, tea tree oil]
Leave in Spray[Water, glycerin, aloe vera gel]

*What will you especially do for achieving this goal? *
I'll protective style 96% of the time and keep my ends moisturized.


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 15, 2011)

Very tempting....

sent from my EVO


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 15, 2011)

I wanna join...I was gonna do this on my own, but now theres a challenge I wanna join!


----------



## Imani (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm in, I want to make APL by year end, I need these 2 inches. 

What's your regimen? 
Prepoo w/Evoo, detangle, shampoo, steam Dc every two weeks. Plait hair under half wig. Currently playing around with wearing twists since I'm tired of wigs. 

What Products are you using? 
Evoo, Bee mine shampoo and moisturizers, kimmay's leave in, a few different conditioners

What will you especially do for achieving this goal?
 I've been slipping on massaging oil/sulfur on my scalp. Also taking vits, drinking more water, and eating better. 

**Sept 1- slowest growing part of the back of my hair (right above my nape in the middle) is baaaarely 9 inches. I always use this section as my reference point for tracking progress. I'd like that section to be 11 inches by year end. 


Not the best pic, but not straightening til Sept 24. Think the very end of my hair stops at my ring finger.


----------



## TeeSGee (Aug 15, 2011)

I want in!!! I wanna have healthy MBL hair and fuller edges by end of yr..


*What's your regimen?*
Pre-poo wash day
shampoo 1x wkly with Moisturizing poo
Clarify 1x month
DC 1x wkly
Protein 2x mthly or when needed
Moisturize & Seal every other day
Oil Scalp 2x wkly

*What Products are you using?*
Elasta QP creme conditioning shampoo / Kenra Moisturizing Shampo
Clarify: Mizani Phurify / Ors Creamy Aloe
Kenra MC
AOGPB / Joico KPak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor
Bee Mine Luscious Balanced Cream Moisturizer
Sunflower oil
JBCO
Vatika Oil pre-poo
Leave-in Revlon Equave 

*What will you especially do for achieving this goal?* 
I will be minimizing heat and doing mostly buns in order to protect my ends


----------



## Charla (Aug 15, 2011)

You women and your darn challenges!  And me and my darn need to gain these inches!  I'm in!  My next LC is Sept 3.  I'll post pics then.
in the meantime, this is the nape as of today, freshly washed and blown out.

*What's your regimen?*
*Wash once every 7-10 days. M&S as needed.  Keeping it very simple.*
*What Products are you using?*
*Avj, Aussie Moist, castor oil.
What will you especially do for achieving this goal?* 
*Sulfur oil, scalp massages & GHE every other day.*
*Continue vitamin reggie.*
*Continue walking 4 days weekly.*


----------



## Damaged but not out (Aug 16, 2011)

Please, add me as well.

[URL=http://s630.photobucket.com/albums/uu30/krist_04/?action=view&current=050-1-1.jpg][IMG]http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu30/krist_04/th_050-1-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

What's your regimen?
Clay Washes every 2 weeks
Oil Rinses and DCs weekly
Henna every 2-4 weeks,until I use up this old stash I  have
Weekly braid-set or twists
I do take supplements and exercise.

What Products are you using?
Clay wash- Bentonite Clay with different things added, trying to create my own mud wash
Oil rinses -blend of grapeseed,hemp,macadamia,coconut
Deep treatment :Aubrey Organics conditioners, overnight
Moisturizer : aloe and water, shea butter 
Sealant : castor oil,hemp,coconut  

What will you especially do for achieving this goal? 
Keep my damn hands out of my head and away from scissors!!
Oiling my hair every other day


----------



## g.lo (Aug 16, 2011)

I am in, will take a pic either end of the week or next week when i wash my hair! i am in the hide your hair challenge as well, so will throw some box braids, probably for the all 4 month and see! will probably cowash more often!


----------



## lushcoils (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm so in! It will be the perfect birthday present for me... 2 more inches will be the longest length I've gotten so far.

I'll be back to post more later.


----------



## missjones (Aug 16, 2011)

I might want to join, but I just BCed and I need to get my reggie down


----------



## Sensual~Beauty (Aug 16, 2011)

*What's your regimen? *
*Currently, I don't have a regimen but I'm going to start washing my hair once every 2 weeks or sooner. Yesterday I washed my hair with plaits in it and took the plaits out 1 at a time, moisterized and untangled it that way. Once my entire head was out i blow dried it then flat ironed it. I may not flat iron all that time but everything else will be my process for these 4 months.
**What Products are you using? *
*I have to purchase products so none to name right now.*
*What will you especially do for achieving this goal?*
*Make sure I keep up with a regimen instead of going days without doing anything to my hair.*

*This is my 1st challenge and I'm anxious to see how I'll do. My hair normally grows fast even without me trying to grow it.*


----------



## Nat1984 (Aug 16, 2011)

Count me in too!! Will be back with pics and regimen soon


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 16, 2011)

I am in, I am using potion on my scalp, Shima oil on my hair, DT, and home remedies.


----------



## PJaye (Aug 16, 2011)

Sign me up, too!

*Starting Pic*
I will post one on or before September 1. 

*What's your regimen?*
- Detangle/Shampoo/DC every week
- Protein treatments as needed
- Refresh with water spritz and Darcy’s Botanicals Transitioning Hair Creme every other day

*What Products are you using?*
- Shampoos: CON Argan Oil Shampoo, Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo, Quantum Clarifying Shampoo 
- Detanglers: Suave Professionals Almond & Shea Butter Conditioner, Tresemme Naturals Nourishing Moisture Conditioner
- Deep Conditioners: Hairveda SitriNillah Deep Hair Masque, Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm, Nairobi Humecta-Sil Conditioner, Shescentit Banana Brulee Moisturizing Deep Conditioner, Alter Ego Garlic Hot Oil Treatment 
- Protein Treatments: Colorful Neutral Protein Filler, ApHogee Keratin 2-Minute Reconstructor
- Co-Wash Conditioners: Shescentit Avocado Conditioner, Shescentit Super Soft Honey Conditioning Rinse, Tigi Bed Head Moisture Maniac Conditioner, Yes to Carrots Pampering Conditioner, Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner 
- Leave-ins: Darcy’s Botanicals Daily Leave-In Conditioner, Darcy’s Botanicals Peach Kernel Hydrating Milk  
- Moisturizers: Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream, Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Cream, Darcy’s Botanicals Madagascar Vanilla Styling Cream 
- Sealant: Oil Mixture (castor, flax seed, wheat germ, macadamia, camellia, rice bran, pumpkin seed, emu)

*What will you especially do for achieving this goal? *
I will refrain from experimenting and return to my tried and true methods/products.


----------



## TeeMBL (Aug 16, 2011)

FIRST POST AND FIRST CHALLENGE!! 

I've been lurking (or stalking, whichever) for about 9 months now, so this is exciting.

What's your regimen?
I'm relaxed so I try to stretch 12-14 weeks, I've also recently decreased my use of a flatiron from once a week to whenever I have something going on (which is rare so I've been in a bun for two weeks, I think I'm trying to go a month without heat). The closer I get to a touch-up, I may change it up, who knows. I'll of course be sealing, using scarf method closer to re-touch, and protective styling. I plan to bun 5-7 days a week, once again only wearing it down for special occasions. I wash and DC once a week, and cowash once a week, or if I feel the need to.

What Products are you using?
Shampoo - Elasta QP
DC - Silk Elements Megasilk
Co-wash - Herbal Essence Hydralicious (Purple bottle)
Moisturizer - Leave-in condish, or Scurl
Oil - Whatever I feel like at the time
Vitamins - Nioxin
Protein - Aphogee 2min recon

What will you especially do for achieving this goal?
Little heat, dusting, and bunning.
Will add photo September 1.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Aug 16, 2011)

refrain from experimenting.


i should try that...i won't but i should


----------



## faithVA (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm in... Why not, I have nothing to lose. I have to trim my ends between now and December but at least I can keep track of my progress. Maybe I will end up with 2" after the trim. Maybe

*Must Include a starting pic because we will reveal at 4-month mark ! *Will update my pic by Sept 1

*What's your regimen?*
Shampoo weekly/biweekly with mud wash
Oil rinse
Seal ends with unpetroleum jelly
DC 1x a month with homemade condish
Scalp massage 3x to 4x a week
Protective/Low Mani style 98%

*What Products are you using?*
Terressential Left Coast Lemon mud wash
Sunflower Oil
Coconut Oil
Unpetroleum Jelly
Home made condish
Chicoro's Leave-In
AloeVera Gel
Flaxseed Gel


*What will you especially do for achieving this goal? *
Protective style 98%
Seal ends every other day
Scalp massage 3x to 4x a week
Vitamins and Biotin
Moisturize daily/every other day


----------



## newnyer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well sure! I THINK it will take me about 3.5 inches to get to APL but I gotta start somewhere, right?! 

*Must Include a starting pic because we will reveal at 4-month mark ! *I think I'm getting a touch up tomorrow...so I'll put in a starting pic then.

*What's your regimen?*
Shampoo weekly, DC weekly (alternate between protein & moisturizing)
Co-wash 1-2x a week
Moisturize w/ S-Curl & Seal with oil nightly
Daily bun (at least until I can easily handle another PS!)

-*What Products are you using?*
Shea Moisture Moisture Retention Shampoo
Alter Ego (add honey)
Silicon Mix
Suave Coconut, Mane & Tail, or VO5 (for co-wash)
Aphogee 2 minute
Nexxus Emergencee (new!)
Aloe Vera Juice (new!)
S-Curl
Hot 6 oil
Coconut Oil (new!)
Olive Oil

*What will you especially do for achieving this goal? *
Continue same regimen PLUS:
1. Get back to daily vitamin intake and sulphur/MN/MT/oil mix scalp massages. 

2. Increase water intake

3. Try henna to thicken strands.

4. Utilize steamer more.....that sucker still seems to get too darn hot for me...but it makes my NG SOOOOO soft. Maybe I'll get used to it.

5. Incorporate coconut oil and AVJ in my regimen. I want to see if they will live up to the hype.  Suggestions are more than welcome!


----------



## nisemac (Aug 17, 2011)

Count me in!

*Must Include a starting pic because we will reveal at 4-month mark *! 

Hair length as of Sept. 1:  top, 3 1/4, rest, 3 inches. I'm averaging about 1/2 inch to 3/4 inch a month (since joining LHCF in July). Forgive the cornrows,  I only learned about 4 weeks ago! 




*What's your regimen?*

Currently, I wash, condition, deep condition weekly. I cornrow my hair and wear a half wig, moistuizing with leave-in and sealing with coconut oil.  
*What Products are you using?*

Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Shampoo
alternate between L'oreal Curl Repair and Intensive Repair conditioners
alternate L'oreal Curl Repair and Intensive Repair Deep Conditioning treatments, adding an egg and EVOO once a month as my protein treatment
Giovanni Direct Leave-In (moisturizer)
KCCC Knot Today(moisturizer)
Coconut oil (seal and added moisture)


*What will you especially do for achieving this goal? *

Protective styling--keeping my hair in cornrows, braids, or twists and wearing half or whole wigs. I think I've incorporated most of the important things--moisture, low manipulation, protective styling. I take a mulitvitamin and just plan to focus on overall health. Avoiding heat totally.

I plan to experiment with wigs, although my recent switch to the half wig seemed to get more attention than I would have gotten back in the States--of the handful (literally) of AA women here, there are only two of us who are natural and the other wears wigs or headwraps as she's locking. There was another, she rocked an ol school twa but she's gone. The others have relaxers. Because the work community is so small, even minor changes in appearance are noticed. I'm trying not to let it make me feel self conscious or deter me.

On my products...it can sometimes take a month or two to receive packages so, unless I make it myself, I'm limited to what products I can use. I would prefer to use Shea Moisture products exclusively, but I've run out and sometimes packages never make it. Import products like dove, pantene, and loreal exists and so far, with all the hard water issues, i'm doing pretty good.


----------



## JudithO (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm in... First Challenge. 

*Template to join :*
*Must Include a starting pic because we will reveal at 4-month mark !*
Will edit this post this weekend to attach pictures.
*
What's your regimen?*
Wash and deep treatment every week - I shampoo mostly, other times I cowash
PS with cornrows under half wigs - redo cornrows weekly, finger comb. I wash and DC in my cornrows, let it half dry before I take out and redo.

*What Products are you using?*

*Prepoo:* Coconut oil

*Shampoo* : Dessert Essence Coconut Shampoo, I clarify with Giovanni's 50/50  (I'm currently trying out Terresentials pure mud wash)

*Deep treatment* : A variety of oils and butters then Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Conditioner. 

*Moisturizer* : Water , or Kimmaytube Leave in

*Sealant* : Shea Butter Mix

*Vitamins*: Nature's way Alive Women's Energy. 

*What will you especially do for achieving this goal?*
PSing in cornrows, or bantu knot outs, or twists and curls. I plan to start exercising too. Need to drink more water though

Are we allowed to post monthly updates, or just the big reveal? My normal growth is about .5 inch/month


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 17, 2011)

Regime: Onion mask, co wash and oil rinse every other day
Growth Aids: Potion
Retention Aids: Shima Oil
DT Weekly: WDT by Jessicurl, Carmel Treatment, Cherry Lola
Leave in Daily: No brand loyalty plus shea butter mix
Monthly Clarify with clay
Mostly Bun Hairstyle, recently added monthly search and destroy. May go to bi weekly if I can't get through all may hair each time.

I am new to the site, and haven't figured out how to post a picture yet.


----------



## missjones (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok, I'm in. Why not? I'll post pics when I wash my hair.

*What's your regimen?*

Wash with shampoo once a week
Co-wash once or twice a week
DC once a week
Moisturize and seal once a day
Probably do wash and gos
Clarify once a month

*What Products are you using?*
*Shampoo:* ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo, ION Clarifying Shampoo, Beautiful Curls Shea Butter Curl Activating Shampoo, and Aphogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair

*Conditioner:* Herbal Essences Hello Hydration, Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship and V05 Blackberry Sage Tea Revitalizing Conditioner

*Deep Conditioner:* Organics Olive Oil Deep Conditioner, Mixed Silk Moisturizing Treatment, Elasta QP Intense, and ORS Replenishing Conditioner 

*Leave-Ins:* Beautiful Curls Curl Activating Shea Butter Leave-In, Creme of Nature Lemongrass and Rosemary Leave in, Aphogee ProVitamin Leave In and Herbal Essences Smoothing Leave In Creme

*Moisturizers*: Elasta QP Olive Oil and Mango Butter Moisturizer and ORS Olive Oil Moisturizing Lotion

*Oils:* Shea Moisture Hold and Shine Moisture Mist, EVCO, EVOO, jojoba, sweet almond, peppermint, and lavender.

*Curl Creams*: Shea Moisturer Curl Enhancing Smoothie and Beautiful Curls Shea Butter Curl Activating Cream

*Gel:* Ecostyler Argan

*What will you especially do for achieving this goal?* Keep my hair moisturized and my scalp clean.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok so I'm back. I took down my sew-in last night and I'm back with pictures.






Blow dried






Pigtails






Front






Nape

I'm transitioning and it's been 8 months. I haven't flat ironed but plan to do so in December for my birthday. _I guess_ I'm full NL/SL even though my hair hits CBL. *Help me out* I really won't know until I flat iron which I'm not doing right now. I just want to be full SL by December.

I cowash and dc every week. I'll dc with yogurt once a month. I basically bun and Bantu knot when I'm not under a weave. That's about it. I also oil my scalp every day. I have some of that "potion" still left over but once that runs out I'll have to get something else.

*Products*
-Cantu Shea Butter
-Olive Oil Smooth and Hold Pudding
-Organics Hair Mayo
-Soft Sheen Carson - Roots Of Nature Remedies - Mango Oil and Cupuacu Butter Feather Whipped Curl Cream THIS STUFF IS AWESOME! It smells WONDERFUL. They have a version for kinky/coily hair but I just got the one for curls because I wanted something light. I highly recommend this!
-Potion
-Dannon all natural regular yogurt

I'll be exercising, eating clean, and taking a gummy multi to help me reach my goals. I still have 10 pounds to lose, maybe I'll reach both goals this challenge!


----------



## brownsugarbaby (Aug 17, 2011)

I going to play too. 
Be back on the September 1.


----------



## jenaccess (Aug 18, 2011)

I an in this one for sure. I need 2 inches to be at bra strap length. I will post pics on Sept. 1st.....this will give me enough time to figure out how to post pics.


----------



## jenaccess (Aug 18, 2011)

my regime is simple now. I wash every other week, cowash 1x weekly,deep condition 2x monthly, aphogee protien teatment 1x monthly, moisturize and seal nightly. I will bun for next 4 month, no heat no matter what.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 18, 2011)

I will probably post another photo on Sept 1, but here's what I have so far...

Taken today


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 18, 2011)

I think I'm in ... I'll be back
*Must Include a starting pic*



What's your regimen?
What Products are you using?
What will you especially do for achieving this goal?


----------



## frizzy (Aug 18, 2011)

I updated post #18 with my regimen and a photo of my hideously thin ends.  

I flat ironed 2 days ago so I could get a good length picture for this thread, but that didn't work out for me.


----------



## jerseygurl (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm in. I'll be using braids to get there. I'm about to install nubian twists and I plan to wash every two weeks and use my sulfur oil the week leading up to my wash.

Starting pic:


----------



## PYTiara89 (Aug 19, 2011)

Im in 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Aug 19, 2011)

i'm actually infusing some herbs in castor oil and will start using it in September ! I want my scalp to be in the best condition for this challenge !!!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm definitely in this challenge!!  I just had a setback but I'm not giving up on my hair goals for this year and being in this challenge would be good for me.  I don't have a starting pic yet I'll post one before September begins.
*
What's your regimen?
*Shampoo, (sometimes I use ACV diluted with water and added peppermint, lavender and rosemary oils), DC w/heat every 2 weeks 
*
What Products are you using?
*Most important ones are Pantene Beautiful Lengths and Tresemme Breakage Defense conditioners as alternating DCs and Garnier Fructis anti-dandruff shampoo for dry scalp
*
What will you especially do for achieving this goal? *
I ordered Hairfinity vitamins, hopefully I'll get them before September begins.  Keeping my scalp clean is also important and I will make sure my hair is moisturized and sealed at all times and maybe try PS-ing.

*Update:* With my setback I'm now roughly 6 inches from BSL.  Before, 2 inches would've gotten me 1/2 inch away from BSL.  Anyways, my goal for this challenge is 3-4 inches, which will put me back where I was before this set back.


----------



## abcd09 (Aug 19, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> Goal : *REACH IT !! *
> Template to join :
> *Must Include a starting pic* because we will reveal at 4-month mark !
> What's your regimen?
> ...


Im in. 

Regimen: Wash/dc weekly, if not cowash in middle week when time allows. Finger detangle first, afterwards, rollerset and sit under dryer for 30 mins, air dry rest of the night. Wear up 70% of time. 
Products: Shampoo is Joico Chelating. Dc: Humecto/ORS. Moisture: Hair One. Sealant: Argan oil.
What will you do especially? Drink more water. Trim before Sept 1. Exercise daily and cut out sugar/carbs/add more protein to diet.


----------



## Sianna (Aug 19, 2011)

I've been ignoring this challenge since I first saw it a few days ago!  Then today, I decided, 'You know what, maybe I should join this challenge. The worst that could happen is that I won't make the full two inches, but what do I have to loose by trying?'

That being said, I'm in! Honestly, I'm not sure I can make the two full inches, but it's worth giving it a shot! 

Here's my starting pics!






It's MEEEEEE!! Freshly co-washed hair, no product added. Approx 60% shrinkage.















My nape can just _barely_ stretch to my collarbone. 






My regimen/products:
I purchased a bottle of Mega-Tek, and will DC with this every other week. The other weeks I will use Aphogee two minute reconstructor. Each time I use these high protein conditioners, I will follow them up with a moisturizing condish. I have not selected a particular brand.

I will stay away from heat styling and will try to keep manipulation to a minimum. Also, I will try to remember to take my vitamins... no promises though. I'm not good with eating pills.  

Since I'm also not good about keeping my hair in braids or twists, and since my hair is long enough now, (just barely) I will start keeping my hair in buns and various updo type styles, like so... 















It's hard to see what I've done here, but basically I just pulled the hair back and tucked it in, as if I were going to do a French roll. Then I just put the clip on to hold it in place. Plain and simple yes, but it keeps my ends safely tucked away. 

PS. Sorry for adding so many pics! Just wanted to share!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 19, 2011)

Sianna said:


> I've been ignoring this challenge since I first saw it a few days ago!  Then today, I decided, 'You know what, maybe I should join this challenge. The worst that could happen is that I won't make the full two inches, but what do I have to loose by trying?'
> 
> That being said, I'm in! Honestly, I'm not sure I can make the two full inches, but it's worth giving it a shot!


 
I was thinking the same thing and said why not. I thought I would make the 2" but since I will probably need to trim in September and December I wouldn't see it. But let's give it a shot.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 19, 2011)

Sianna don't ever apologize for adding too many pics. I think I can speak for everyone on the board WE LOVE PICS  the more the better. Hehe oh and cute French roll. What type of clip is that? Where did u get it?


----------



## CandyCurls (Aug 19, 2011)

*.................................................. ......*

.......................................................


----------



## Radianthealth (Aug 19, 2011)

I haven't done a hair challenge in years LOL this is exciting!

I wasn't sure how to stretch my hair and take a photo with my big ole camera so I just have a fro shot. I dyed my hair jet black about a month ago and the color has done something funky to my hair, you can see it a bit in the photo.  I think that is the last time I will use dye in my hair 

*What's your regimen?*
shampoo and deep treatment every 1-2 weeks, 
protective style (buns maybe some braids)
moisturize every day
Daily vitamin regimen: Prenatal, MSM, pantothenic acid, biotin, etc.
Exercise 3 times per week
Healthy whole foods: Injesting 16 oz of aloe vera juice per day and plenty of healthy protein and veggies.

*What Products are you using?*
Shampoo : Suave moisturizing shampoo or any other moisturizing shampoo
Deep treatment : Cathy Howse or any other good conditioner
Moisturizer : S-Curl texturizer spray

*What will you especially do for achieving this goal? *
Have fun and enjoy taking loving care of my hair


----------



## Sianna (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks mEmYSELFaNDj! Your hair is FABULOUS BTW!! 

I got the clip from ebay. It clips onto your hair kinda like a duckbill clip I only paid $2.50 for it!! And, considering how inexpensive it was, the clip seems surprisingly sturdy! Not at all like it'll fall apart trying hold onto my thick hair. 
When I first got it I wasn't sure how I'd use it, or even if I had enough hair to use it, but, I managed to figured it out. 

http://stores.ebay.com/Grace-collection2009/Hair-claw-Clip-/_i.html?_fsub=2068426012&_sid=787067402&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322





I have this one too! There's a few different colors to choose from.  

HTH!


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 19, 2011)

I want in too....i'm 3'' away from APL plus my hair grows in layers. sighs, but i'm in. I know i can get those extra inches i need with 100% protective styling since i never ever wear my hair out. 

Starting pics are posted below first is my bang, second, nape, third side right above my ears. I'm no good at taking pics but i'm hoping to improve on it.

*My Regimen*: I'll be wearing a wig until my hair tells me to get a weave. Washing 2X per week in cornrows that i will not undo in singles every 21/2 wks..if they hold up; while applying MTek 3-4X per week 

*Products for Challenge: *VO5 conditioners, Baking Soda for clarifying, Mtek(is a a must), homemade moisturizer, rarely used, EVOO & castor oil for edges and DHerbs hair oil to seal

*What will i do for achieving this goal*:Maybe i'll wear my hair out for the first time. Keep using the regimen & products that helped to achieve the goal

*Supplements:* MSM, Biotin, when i remember, VitC with Iron...maybe i'll start taking Chlorella again


----------



## Jewell (Aug 19, 2011)

Sorry I would like to join but I don't have a starting pic! My hair is in twists right now and they aren't coming out for the next month. I will do this on my own I guess. Good luck to everyone! I'm on a 100% PS challenge until at least April 2012, using braids and twists with extensions, cornrows beneath wigs. I do this every year and it is amazing, plus saves me time from daily styling!

ETA: Abt the starting pic, the last pic of my length (stretched) I have uploaded was in like April.  I was BSL then.  May or June I was a bit past BSL.  IDK where I am now but I should be coming up on MBL in Oct or Dec. at the latest.  If I take the twists out sooner than late Sept, I will post a starting photo!


----------



## prettybyrd (Aug 19, 2011)

I think I'll give this a shot.

*What's your regimen?*
1. Cleanse (shampoo) once a week
2. Co-wash 2-3 times per week
3. DC once a week
4. Daily/nightly moisturizing and sealing ends
5. Protective style (buns and plaits)

*What Products are you using?*
I just ordered a lot of products that I'm waiting to receive, so my products are subject to change, but right now I'm using:
*Shampoo:* Taliah Waajid Black Earth Shampoo
*Conditioner:*  Pantene Breakage to Strength
*Moisturizer:* Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1
*Seal:*  Grapeseed oil, JBCO
*Deep treatment:* Organics hair mayonaise
*Gel:*  Eco styler - Pink

*What will you especially do for achieving this goal? *
I exercise everyday, take my liquid multivitamin, and do nightly scalp massages.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Aug 19, 2011)

gvin89 chelleypie810 you both are tempting, you both wanna join...... GIVE INTO TEMPTATION  

Imani I also only need these 2 inches for making APL ! it will be a good improvement if I achieve this challenge !!!



PJaye said:


> Sign me up, too!
> 
> *Starting Pic*
> I will post one on or before September 1.
> ...



WOW.. I don't use more than 5 products ! I'm impressed by your stash !!




PYTiara89 said:


> Im in
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


 PYTiara89
lol I want more !!!!!!!!!! I want to see your beautiful hair in length check and what you will do preciously to your hair


----------



## lovestarr (Aug 20, 2011)

I definitely want in!  This is just the motivation that I need!   Since I am currently at TWA level so if I measure a bit above 4 inches at the end of this challenge would be great.


*What’s your regimen?*

Pre-poo once a week
Shampoo once a week 
Clarify  once a month with bentonite clay
ACV rince once a month
Cowash  3 times a week  and apply a leave-in conditioner
Deep condition once a week
Moisturize and seal daily
Baggy 2 times a week

*What products are you using?*

*Pre-poo*  - any water-based conditioner with EVOO
*Shampoo* – black soap, Chagrin Valley poo bars
*Co-wash conditioners* – Neutrogena Triple Moisture, Giovanni Smooth as Silk 
Deeper Moisture Conditioner, Organix Nourishing Coconut Milk Conditioner 
*Leave-In* – Giovanni Direct Leave-In, KKKT, Shea Moisture Leave-In, Infusion 23,   Cantu Shea Butter
*Deep Conditioner* – ORS Hair Mayo, Elasta QP DPR-11, AOHSR
  ***mixed with oils and EO
*Moisturizers* - Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie, Carol’s Daughter Hair Milk, shea butter
*Sealant* –EVCO, EVOO, castor oil
*Supplements* - TwinLab multivitamin, biotin, MSM

*What will you especially do for achieving this goal?*

*Drink 6-8 glasses of water a day; 5 minute daily scalp massages with scalp oil mixture; sleep with satin bonnet or satin pillowcase; exercise 2-3 times a week*

*Starting pic attached*


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 20, 2011)

I am cutting my hair this month, it will be great to grow it out with you all. 2 inches should get me grazing BSL a major accomplishment for me!


----------



## lushcoils (Aug 20, 2011)

Goal : *REACH IT !! *(at least 6-8 inches )

*Must Include a starting pic* because we will reveal at 4-month mark ! 
I'm currently in twist extensions. I will take a pic in 3 weeks when I re do them. 

*What's your regimen?
*shampoo 1-3x a week
cowash 2x-5x a week
heavy moisturize and seal daily
baggy 1x-3x a week (with dc products) (overnight)
steam deep condition (protein and moisture) 1x-3x a week (about 10-20 min)
oil rinse with bj castor oil 1x-2x a week

* What Products are you using?*
nature's gate biotin shampoo
trader joe's nourish spa conditioner
moisturizer: shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie
sealant: black Jamaican castor oil or regular castor oil (looking to switch to something else that smells better)

deep condition steam and baggy with:
aubrey organics honeysuckle rose/ors olive oil replenishing conditioner (moisture)
rotate au gp and nexxuss emergencee (moisture and protein)
bj castor oil/castor oil 


*What will you especially do for achieving this goal? *

Focus on protective styling for length retention. (twist extensions)
Healthy ends ... Dusting every 8-12 weeks. Heavy moisturizing and sealing.
Maximizing growth..w/sulfur/castor oil/aloe vera scalp massages, vitamins (multi and fish), exercising (2 hours a week), juicing, healthy diet (veggies, fruits, protein..), and water.


----------



## hothair (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll keep an eye on this thread good luck ladies!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm in! (Wee, I finally subscribed )
I will post a starting picture September 1st!


1. Regimen (well as it will be starting September 1st):

Co-wash once a week
Shampoo once a month
Deep treatment once every 2 weeks
Hot oil treatment/massage twice weekly

2. Products
Conditioner/Co-wash: Yes to Cucumbers
Shampoo: Shikakai & amla shampoo bar
Oil and moisturizer: Homemade blends
Butters (unrefined): Avocado, maybe coffee bean or vanilla too

^^May tweak this a bit before September and if so I'll update!


3. What will you especially do for achieving this goal?
I may actually take my multi-vitamin daily rather than just "when I feel like it." Hmm, I will also continue with what I've been doing since going natural: minimal styling, no heat, gentle care and enthuse myself with a chant: patience, patience, patience! I'll also drink even more water than I already do!

Side note: I've cut down majorly on my PJism  mainly bcause I realized that I could get the look I wanted with just water and oil/water and butters lol. But the temptress in me may come out and create full-blown PJism again. We'll see! 


Wooohooo, let's get growing! Wish you all successes!


----------



## PinkyPromise (Aug 20, 2011)

So I attempted a rollerset the other night and failed miserably! Lmao!


----------



## MsBizness (Aug 21, 2011)

Goal : *APL(exactly 2inches away).

* *Must Include a starting pic* Will post one on 9/3 when I texlax @13.5 wks for an exact growth comparison.

*What's your regimen?
*Continuing what I'm doing now. Keep hair protected and well moisturized under full wig. Manipulation only on cowash/dc days 1-2x week.

* What Products are you using?*
Con old version as needed
Joico reconstruct as needed
Aussie Moist
Kenra Condish
QB Heavy Cream
Shea Moisture curl smoothie
Seal w/jojoba or coconut or EVOO


*What will you especially do for achieving this goal?
*Pick back up on MSM, wonderful results on skin and any scars you may have. Continue with vits and lots of water.*

Can't wait til December!!!!  

So late with my starting pic, but here it is as of 9/2 (I was shaved completely bald in late 09 )  
*


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm IN! LOL. My twists are super...SUPER OLD! xD I've been pulling them into a bun, I'm not crazy enough to go out like this. LOL. Here's a shot I just took:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*What's your regimen?* Twist, wash twice a week, rinse with water when needed, retwist, deep condition once a week. Still trying to figure out what products to twist with.
*
What Products are you using? *Not product specific but I have fallen for deva curl no poo conditioner and I love the super deep conditioner. My hair liked "Kimmaytube's conditioner"

WILL TRY TO TAKE BIOTIN ON A REGULAR BASIS AND UP MY WATER INTAKE!

*What will you especially do for achieving this goal?* Not wearing my hair out of twists too often. Essentially leaving it alone!!


----------



## LadyViola (Aug 21, 2011)

I wanna join! This will be my first challenge  I will post a pic shortly but here is my info:


What's your regimen?
1. Cowash 2-3 times a week
2. Deep condition once a week
3. Moisturize and seal daily

What Products are you using?
Conditioner: Suave or Tresemme conditioner
Oil/sealants: JBCO, castor oil, or coconut oil for sealing
Moisture: ORS moisturizer in green bottle and any profectiv moisturizer
Deep conditioners: Silk Elements MegaSilk/ors deep conditioner

What will you especially do for achieving this goal?
1. Eat healthy and drink lots of water
2. Take a daily multivitamin
3. Wear wigs as PS


----------



## youwillrise (Aug 21, 2011)

UPDATED regimen - 10-2-2011.  


What's your regimen? *cleanse with bentonite clay once every 1.5 to 2 weeks. condition with aubrey organics conditioners (honeysuckle rose & white camellia).  dc twice a week, rinse & condition once a week. oils galore (mostly castor, apricot, avocado, oyin burnt sugar...im also trying [not sure i'll rebuy] rice bran and sunflower oils) . wearing twists or braids for 2 to 4 weeks at at time. finger detangling on twist/braid takedown day in the shower.  no combs/brushes.*
What Products are you using? *see above*
What will you especially do for achieving this goal? *nothing special.  keeping ends moist and protected. *

i'll try to take some photos maybe later tonight or tomorrow afternoon (after work) depending on when my hair dries...i'm currently dc'ing my hair and will rinse soonish. i'll release a few twists in different areas on my hair and do a pull down.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm in!

Starting pic:





Regimen:

Every day, I...
-Dc
-Oil rinse
-Cowash
-Use growth aid

Products I use:
-Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk
-Silk Dreams Shea What
-Silk Dreams Nourish
-Silk Dreams Destination Hydration
-AOHSR
-AOWC
-Hairveda Sitrinilla
-Hairveda Moist Condition 24/7
-Hairveda Acai Phyto
-Claudie's Growth Elixer

What I will be doing to achieve my goal:

-Stay consistent with my vitamins.
-Drink adequate amounts of water.
-Stick to my daily GHE and Claudie's Elixer.


----------



## BreeNique (Aug 21, 2011)

Aw, shucks, count me in.
photos to come!!


----------



## workingonme (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm in. Like many here, this is my first challenge. I don't have much of a regimen, but I've come up with one that I can easily follow.


cleansing:
1. wash once a week
2. dc after each wash (Afroveda Neem+3, coconut milk, honey, EVOO, aloe vera juice)
3. clarify monthly (2 tbsp vinegar diluted in 1 c water)

daily: 
1. mist w/water
2. creamy moisturizer, focusing on ends (Neem+3, water, hair strengthener and oil, works very well). When I can afford it, I'll buy more Afroveda's Miss Bhree. It is exceptional. Keeps my hair moisturized for days. 
3. shea butter to seal
4. scalp massage w/oil 3x a week (Afroveda's Shikakai Hair Growth Elixir)

style:
box braids, no weave (I get hot), in 6 week increments.

I am in love with twists but I'm wearing my hair in box braids without weave for the first time right now. I love it!! My long term style goal is to have a healthy, full bun. Currently Afroveda is the only line I use. I tried many of their products before finding what works for me (I gave everything else away). I'm use their carrot shampoo bar, Neem+3 conditioner, Shikakai Elixir, and Hemp Seed Lock Twist and Roll butter. They all work very well for me and last forever. I re-order products only 2-3x a year.

I'll post a pic after taking my hair down. Also making some lifestyle changes. I'm ready.


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 22, 2011)

I want in!
I've got to run to work right now, so I'll be back later to post up my info...


----------



## BreeNique (Aug 22, 2011)

Awww yeah! Here's my starting pic::







^^^^ --> transitioning, about 1 year post, about 2 inches of relaxed hair left on my head!! 

So right now I'm at about SL, I'd like to have 2 inches or more by the end of the year!!!


Regimen:

-wash 2x a week (Sunday, Wednesday) with a co-wash, DC on Wednesday, shampoo (sulfate-free) and conditioner, DC or HOT on Sunday

-clarify once a month, light protein once a month ( same day as clarifying)

Twist-outs and top knots/ ballerina buns for everyday style, occasional blow-out (once a month?)

Moisturize and seal daily!! 


Products

-shampoo: Organix Coconut Milk shampoo, clarifying shampoo
-co-wash conditioner: Organix Cherry blossom conditioner
-DC: Kenra moisturizer
-pre-poo oil/ HOT: JBCO with EVOO and coconut oil 
-protein conditioner: ORS replenishing conditioner, and when that is used up, NTM masque (light protien)
-Moisturizer: NTM leave-in, Elasta QP mango butter
-Sealant: Carol's Daughter hair balm, coconut oil  

What will you especially do for achieving this goal? 

-sealing often and baggying under the buns, steam weekly, and working hard to keep ends safe and loverly in the Massachusetts winter!!

-purchase one (or 2...heehee!) wigs, and a sew-in in November- December (that should get me an inch, yes?)


WE WE WE SO EXCITED!!! 

Bn


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 23, 2011)

Alright....giving in to temptation. I'm in! Avatar is starting pic...5.5 inches in front & crown, 6 inches in back.

*What's your regimen?*
Twice a month: Pre-poo, poo, & DC
Weekly (non-shampoo week): Cowash
Daily: Spritz, moisturize, & seal

*What Products are you using?*
CV Shampoo bars
AO HSR, GPB, JAD, WC conditioners
Homemade spritz of AVJ, water, oil, & glycerin leave-in
QB AOHC, CTDG, MTCG moisturizers 
Coconut oil, JBCO, WGO, QB OHHB sealers
Essential oil blend for growth

*What will you especially do for achieving this goal?* 
Protective styling: twists, braids, wigs, updos
Drink more water
Limit sugar & starches
Exercise regularly
Scalp massages


----------



## Lexsmarie (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm in!!! And I'm Excited!!!

*Must Include a starting pic because we will reveal at 4-month mark ! *


*What's your regimen?*
Co-wash 2-3X a week.
  Shampoo 1X a month.
  Deep Condition 1X a week.
  Mega-tek 3-4X a week (on workout days). Biotin and Vitamin D daily.  

*What Products are you using?*
   Suave or V05 for cowash.
   Kenra or Elucene for shampoo.
   Kenra Moisturizer or Cholesterol Conditioner for Deep Conditioner 
   LTR Essecnces for leave in
   Various oils for seal

*What will you especially do for achieving this goal?*
Reduce heat tremendously. More braidouts and protective styling.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 23, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> I think I'm in ... I'll be back
> *Must Include a starting pic*
> 
> View attachment 122461
> ...


I'll add this pic instead (this is my length check dress):


Products:
BWC leave in Con
Gleau oil blend
Prairie naturals Silica strengthening con
Puritas Con
Millcreek Biotin & Keratin con
AO HSR, GPB, WC, RM
If I flat Iron: Nioxin Bliss, Elucence serum:
On poo day:Elucence clarifying shampoo Prairie Naturals moisture balancing shampoo & con
Oils: WGO, Avocado, Hemp, Olive, Amla, Coconut

Regimen:
Co wash every other day or so (+/-)
Clarify/poo wash once a month 
Hot every other week (+/-)

Airdry always
Flat iron when I feel like it

I'm just going to keep doing what I've been doing...plus adding some exercise in thereerplexed

ETA: Just did a quick measurement, when I get those 2" I'll be at the top of BSL


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 23, 2011)

*Starting pic*
I'm in a Hide Your Hair Challenge but I do have starting pics. I will post both my starting pic AND reveal pic at the end of the challenge. But for the curious check out my siggy pic, I am a 4b natural and I'm grazing SL.

*Regimen*
Shampoo & Condition as needed (usually weekly or bi weekly)
Rinse hair (water only) as needed (usually once a week)
Moisturize and cornrow hair as needed (usually bi-weekly)

*Products*
Shampoo : Oyin Honey Wash, Miss Jessie's Crem de la Curl, Suave Almond & Shea Butter Poo 
Conditioner: John Frieda Root Awakening, Miss Jessie's Creme de la Creme, Suave Almond & Shea Butter Condish
Deep Conditioner : Enso Naturals Cacao Curl Recovery Deep Treatment, Hollywood Beauty Tea Tree Cholesterol
Moisturizer : Enso Naturals Blue Malva & Wildflower Honey Anti-Breakage Hair Lotion
Sealer/Oil : Enso Naturals Marshmallow & Moss Softening Serum
Spray: Enso Naturals Coconut Lemongrass Moisture Mist

*What will you especially do for achieving this goal?* 
I will be wiggin' it for as long as I can stand it. I'll be cornrowed underneath.


----------



## marta9227 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm posting starting pic now because I won't do another length check til October reggie to follow. Excuse the greys lol! 

Sent from my LG Optimus M using LG Optimus M


----------



## lilyofthenile (Aug 24, 2011)

In in IN!!

Posting pic on the 1st. 

What's your regimen? Protective style in genie locs/yarn braids. Then moisturising and washing once every two weeks with shampoo and with conditioner. 
What Products are you using? Shea Moisture, Kimmaytube leave in, water spritz, Kinky Curly products, Root2Tip
What will you especially do for achieving this goal? Scalp massages with JBCO, drinking enough water, supplements and protective styling.


----------



## jeweltone (Aug 26, 2011)

First post, first challenge! Yeah baby, I'm in! 

*What's your regimen?*
New to my HHJ (about 2 months in), so still figuring this out, but so far, I plan to:

Co-wash 3-5x per week (everytime I go to hot yoga)
Shampoo 1x per week
Alternate protein and moisture conditioners as needed
DC or pre-poo every shampoo day
Growth aid on scalp every night (MT with castor oil, lil rosemary, lil lavender)
Limit heat to no more than 1x per week (buns or braidouts the rest of the time) - really hard for me because I used to be a daily heat user!
Moisturize and seal every night

*What Products are you using?*
During my short time on this journey, I've quickly become a PJ and bandwagon hopper  So far, I'm using:

Shampoo: Aveda DR
Conditioner: Aveda DR, AOHSR, AOGPB, plus randoms that I'm trying to make work - Giovanni SAS, TJNS (mixed with hemp oil)
Medium Protein: Aphogee 2 min keratin 
Oils - jojoba and castor (love!), hemp, avocado, coconut, plus essentials (eucalyptus, lavender, and rosemary)
Leave-in: Aveda DR daily hair repair, Giovanni direct, Infusium, rosewater/glycerin mix
Heat protectants: Chi silk infusion, redken smoothdown
Vitamins/supplemnts: GNC Ultranourish, garlic, green food, chlorella

*What will you especially do for achieving this goal?*

Start to pre-poo and/or DC with heat
Limit direct heat as much as possible
Find staples and stick with them - I know I'm doing too much 
Stretch relaxers as much as I can (kinda tough bc I'm currently neck length, but I'm wrapping up a 12 week stretch next week, and will try to do another one for this challenge) - stretching is actually kinda enjoyable since I've learned to love my new growth 

I'll post a starting pic when I get my relaxer on 8/31 - coincidental, but just in time for this challenge! If I've retained, I should be very close to SL...fingers crossed 

ETA: starting pic and measurement. kinda hard to see the tape measure, but I'm at about 15.5 inches, starting from hairline


----------



## tiffers (Aug 26, 2011)

Yay! Welcome jeweltone!


----------



## Peace in Prose (Aug 26, 2011)

"I wanna be down..."
Marking my spot to post pictures later...


----------



## missjones (Aug 26, 2011)

Is anyone actually taking measurements of their hair or just pictures? I have to remember to take pictures this weekend. I usually don't measure my hair erplexed


----------



## jaded_faerie (Aug 26, 2011)

Count me in!
starting pic:





What's your regimen?
Wash & DC when hair feels gross(usually every 2 weeks) protective style with wigs. moisturize daily. Take 2 Nioxin vitamins daily.

What Products are you using?
Finished up all my products...But I think I will go back to using Alterna or Nioxin products.

What will you especially do for achieving this goal? 
Buy myself a steamer.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Aug 26, 2011)

Im always down for a good challenge.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Aug 27, 2011)

Only a few years people to joining in !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
on 1st I will update the full and final list of challengers(*people who put reggie and pics only !*) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youwillrise (Aug 27, 2011)

i'm gonna go take a picture.

i'll just take it from the front because i had issues with getting a good "from the back" picture the last time i tried.  ha.  ok...hold on...


----------



## youwillrise (Aug 27, 2011)

i actually was able to get the picture from the back more easily this time...

please pardon the horribly filthy mirror...i dont feel like re-taking the picture, though haha.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 27, 2011)

Count me in!

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST


----------



## youwillrise (Aug 27, 2011)

youwillrise said:


> i actually was able to get the picture from the back more easily this time...
> 
> please pardon the horribly filthy mirror...i dont feel like re-taking the picture, though haha.





thought it made sense, since this is a 2 inches in 4 months challenge...to measure my hair. 

it's between 8 and 9 inches in most areas.  mostly in the 8.5 to 8.75 range.

my crown is always an inch or so shorter than the rest of my head.  grrr ((rolls eyes) so that's at about 7.5 inches. 

so uhhh here's to 10-11 inches by december.  (and 9.5 inches in the crown...stupid crown!)


----------



## Dee Raven (Aug 28, 2011)

I want to join.

Goal : 2 more inches closer to TBL.

What's your regimen? My regimen is going to be no heat styling, primarily buns, braids, twist outs occasionally. Wash weekly, and co-wash when necessary.  I want to do at least one henna treatment during that period, and DC as necessary.

What Products are you using? I mainly use Nexxus but I have other stuff as well.

What will you especially do for achieving this goal? I will be making sure to take my vitamins and NO HEAT.


Can't wait to see everyone's results.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Aug 28, 2011)

I've already joined this challenge but did not post a starting picture.  So I had my sister take one just now.  (I need a starting pic since I started taking Hairfinity and wanted to get a pic before I got noticeable results.)


----------



## PlainJane (Aug 29, 2011)

Yay this is my first challenge! 

*What's your regimen?*
-I am currently in a sew in. moisturize as needed (usually 3-4 times a week). shampoo weave once a week. sealing with coconut oil. spray tracks with hot six oil mist when lazy.

*What Products are you using?*
-hot six oil braid mist, coconut oil, diluted conditioner.

*What will you especially do for achieving this goal?*
-in order to retain the most length, i will be removing my own sew in. my last take down resulted in a snipped cornrow :noon: never again. 

Ignore the V shape! my goal is to be a full and thick APL!


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope I make BSL by the end of the year. Then it will be on to MBL for 2012


----------



## Sianna (Aug 29, 2011)

As I am really motivated to get my 2 inches by the end of December, and at least 2.5 by my BC-versary at the end of January, I'z ordered me some sublimed sulfa powder from da innanet! I'z gone mix it wit muh Africa's Best Ultimate Herbal oil and put on muh scalp at night!

Okay, sorry about the bad country accent.  I should really be sleeping right now! 

But first I'm gonna check out that sulfa thread I saw around here somewhere. I never used it before and need some tips.


----------



## youwillrise (Aug 29, 2011)

i wonder if i should try sulfur again.  i have some.  i'm never consistent with it, though.  

i gotta look up some threads to refresh myself on use and stuff.  

i actually have a bottle made up, but it's probably bad by now haha.  do sulfur/oil combos go bad?  probably.


----------



## Katherina (Aug 29, 2011)

I might as well join in the fun! This should put me at MBL!  I'll add a pic later. 

*What's your regimen?
*
Twists/ TNC/ BNC, weekly washing 

*What Products are you using?
*
Generic moisturizing Paul Mitchell shampoo, HEHH, EVCO, AOWC, Giovanni Direct Leave in

*What will you especially do for achieving this goal? 
*
I will start DCing again after each shampoo.


----------



## luvovcandy (Aug 29, 2011)

Im in!! I am a little past shoulder length and I am eagerly awaiting APL.

*What's your regimen?*
I am currently wearing a weave and plan to keep it in a weave until the end of the year.  I will shampoo and condition (treat) every 1-2 weeks.  I will moisturize daily with olive oil moisturizer and seal ends of hair left out with castor oil or coconut oil.

*What Products are you using?*
Shampoo : Organic Root Stimulator Olive Oil Creamy Shampoo
Conditioner: Organic Root Stimulator Conditioner, Replenishing, Olive Oil
Deep treatment: Organic Root Stimulator Hair Mayonnaise Treatment 
Moisturizer Sealant : Castor Oil, Coconut Oil, Vasaline

*What will you especially do for achieving this goal? *
Weave, condition, moisturize


----------



## brownsugarbaby (Aug 29, 2011)

Okay I'm Back!!!





That's me!!! Well the back of me, right at the top of what would be my regular bra strap.

*What's your regimen?* (_for this challenge_)
Shampoo Monthly in braids
Co-wash every other day
MN every other alternating day
Moisturize daily, Deep condition every week
Protein Treatment monthly
Protective style everyday - redone monthly (only combing to detangle)

*What Products are you using?*
_Pre-poo_: Coconut Oil (overnight)
_Shampoo_ : Garnier Fructis Fortifying Shampoo Pure Clean (Until it's gone, want to get away from shampoo but I don't like to waste)
_Conditioner_: Aussie Moist
_Deep Conditioner_: MyHoneyChild Banana Brulee, Jamaican Black Castor Oil 
_Moisturizer _: Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive Cream and My shea butter mix (alternating days)
_Protein Treatment_: Mayo, Eggs, Honey

*What will you especially do for achieving this goal? *
Be consistent!! I am pushing for more than 2 inches. This is the first time I will be using MN so I want to stay consistent to accurately determine the progress.
I've been doing very good with the monthly protective style so I want to keep that up.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 29, 2011)

i'll give this a try...

*Must Include a starting pic* 





*What's your regimen?* 
 My new regimen will be: (Every two weeks)
  1.      Take off my ¾ wig
2.      With the braids still in: 
1.      Apply Amla Oil to hair for 1 hr with 2 wool hats
  2.      Rinse and Shampoo with a moisturizing poo
  3.      Rinse and DC (under heat) with ORS Replenishing Conditioner for 45 mins
  4.      Rinse and apply my Aussie Moist Conditioner or any moisturizing conditioner​   3.      Not sure if my hair will matte but, I plan to take my braids out after 8 weeks and put a hard core protein treatment in…preferably Aphoghee’s Two Step Protein Treatment.
  4.      I’m still going to relax October 1st (my last relaxer was May 7th)
  5.      Take my Nioxin Intensive Therapy Recharging Complex Vitamins daily
  6.      Drink at least 4 glasses of water daily.


  I will not wear my ¾ wig for a month:
  1.      1 week before I relax
  2.      For 3 weeks after relaxing
  During the time the ¾ wig isn’t in my hair I plan on bunning. 
*
What Products are you using?* ORC Replenishing Conditioner, HH Hello Hydration Shampoo, Amla Oil, JBCO, Coconut Oil, ORS Olive Oil Moisturizer, and my staple EVCO!!! I can't reach my goal without.......my *Nioxin Recharging Complex Vitamins*

*What will you especially do for achieving this goal? *Protective Styling with my 3/4 wigs. I made one with Virgin Mongolian Kinky Curly hair (Click her for the video). I'm going to make another one with my old Bobbi Boss Ocean Wave hair.


LET'S DO THIS MANE!!!!!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Aug 29, 2011)

*Goal:* blunt, full apl
*What's your regimen?* This is actually going to be the first time I have had my hair out for an extended period of time since I started my healthy hair journey. So this regimen is definitely subject to change.

I will be bunning & cowashing daily.
Moisturize, seal and wrap nightly.
Prepoo/HOT with grapeseed/sunflower oil mix weekly, follow up with apHogee 2 minute if necessary, finish with moisturizing deeep conditioner.
Flat iron for special events no more than once a month.

*What Products are you using?* sunflower/grapeseed oil mix
CON deep conditioner
L'Oreal shine conditioner
Cantu shea butter leave-in
apHogee 2-minute
motions cpr
motions lavish shampoo

*What will you especially do for achieving this goal? *Bunning 99% of the time.
Weekly hot oil treatments/prepoos/deep conditioning.
Moisturizing and sealing daily.
Checking in daily!

I will add a starting picture tomorrow after my flat iron/haircut tomorrow morning.


----------



## Nat1984 (Aug 30, 2011)

Back to give my details 

*What's your regimen? *

DC twice a week, co wash 1-2 times a week, clarify once every two weeks no direct heat, moisturizing and sealing daily, protective styling

*What Products are you using?*

DC: Alternate between Nexxus Humectress, AO WC (moisture), ORS RP, AO GPB, Nexxus Emergencee (Protein)
Co-wash: Alternate between Aussie Moist, HE LTR, HE HH, Mane n Tail original
Shampoo: Keracare 1st Lather
Leave ins: Alternate between HE LTR, NTM, Lacio Lacio (for rollersets), IC Fantasia moisturizer
Moisturizer: Alternate between Elasta QP Mango Butter, Mizani H20
Oils: JBCO, Hemp Seed, Wheat Germ, Moroccan Oil

*What will you especially do for achieving this goal?* 

Keep up with my DC's, keep taking my biotin supplement, low,low,low manipulation, and keeping my hair off my shoulders as much as possible - I keep reading that SL to APL is the hardest jump to make, so I'm just going to baby my hair (esp my ends) as much as possible 

Starting pic attached (although I must admit this photo is a couple of weeks old)


----------



## cheerrette (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok I am back to post my pic. I finally straightened my hair after a month and a half of wet bunning and now it feels weird. I think I am gonna be bunning it back up tonight. Don't like the feeling of my ends rubbing against my collar. 

I want my hair to still touch my shoulders when I hold my head down.


----------



## PaigeJessica (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm so in!! 






*What's your regimen?
*Shampoo and DC once a week. I DC on dry hair now and it's really helped me retain moisture when I wear my hear in out styles.

*What Products are you using?
*Giovanni 50/50 shampoo, HE Hello Hydration conditioner with raw honey and usually olive oil but I used walnut oil yesterday (ran out of olive...), ACV, oyin hair dew, amla and olive heavy cream, and oyin juices and berries as a spritz.  


*What will you especially do for achieving this goal? 
*I'm actually going to try more twist outs instead of twists. I realized I didn't really know how to retain moisture when I don't wear twists so I'm working on that. I'm also going to buy more curlformers next month and use those a lot.


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 31, 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/108868078568477951143/August222011#5647139848002014802

Let's do this oh yeah!


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 31, 2011)

Seamonster said:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/108868078568477951143/August222011#5647139848002014802
> 
> Let's do this oh yeah!



For some reason, the link doesn't work for me.


----------



## sapphire18 (Aug 31, 2011)

Im in! I am a little past CBL.  Starting Photo

What's your regimen?
Rinse my hair everyday.  Wash when my hair feels dirty.  Baggying as often as possible.  DC/Protein treatment weekly.

What Products are you using?
Baking soda, Vinegar, Coconut Milk, Olive Oil, Aloe Vera Gel, 


What will you especially do for achieving this goal? 
Keep my hair in a bun and maybe taking vitamins.


----------



## youwillrise (Aug 31, 2011)

i decided that i dont want to do sulfur.  too lazy. haha 

that's why i cant stay on anything like that.  i just get sick of doing it.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 31, 2011)

Here are my starting pics-wasn't really trying to get my hair bone straight, it's straight enough lol. One pic is after washing my hair, when it was maybe 80% dry. Others are in the process of straightening.

I'll re-post/edit my regimen tomorrow


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Sep 1, 2011)

Starting Stats:

Front: 8in
Sides: 10in
Top Middle: 8.5in
Back: 6in

Starting Pic:


----------



## basketballbabe03 (Sep 1, 2011)

Starting pics:
*Will add later*


*What's your regimen?*

Crown and glory method:

wear braids as a protective style up to two months
shampoo once a week 
Sulfur 8 once a week
moisturize daily

*What Products are you using?*

Cream of nature shampoo and conditioner
Infusium 23
Glycerin, oil and water mixture


*What will you especially do for achieving this goal?*

Drink more water
Exercise and least 3x week
Take multivitamins and biotin


----------



## luvovcandy (Sep 1, 2011)

Im shooting for APL although I need 2 1/2 inches. I finally decided on a regi and believe that if I stick to it, I can reach my goal. Here's my End-of-2011 regi:

Stay in a weave for the rest of the year. Take out after my current install and redo around the beginning of November. Before installing, I will do a deep protein treatment with Aphogee 2 minute Reconstructor. 

I will condition every weekend and shampoo every 2 weeks. I will moisturize my hair daily with olive oil moisturizer and S Curl. I'll greese my scalp with Wild Growth Oil with a few drops of peppermint and rosemary oil. Smells bad but will promote growth. I'll seal my ends of the hair left out with castor oil or vasaline. I really have to limit my heat and figure out another way to keep my left out hair straightened. 

As far as my diet, I am going to continue drinking tons of water. I'll also watch what I eat and increase my protein. I just ordered Nioxin Intensive Therapy Recharging Complex from Amazon.com and I hope to see some great progress from it.

I have lots of length check pics on my blog: http://luvovcandy.blogspot.com/2011/09/length-check-and-new-regimen.html


----------



## trendsetta25 (Sep 1, 2011)

delete...multiple post


----------



## trendsetta25 (Sep 1, 2011)

i updated my post #112 with a starting pic but i'll do it again...[email protected]luvovcandy is my older sister...it's a family thing


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 1, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> For some reason, the link doesn't work for me.



Check my fotki I have my latest picture there as well.
public.fotki.com/sea-monster


----------



## PYTiara89 (Sep 2, 2011)

11 inches almost all over. I'm about 2 inches from bsl.  Mbl here I come

Sent from my  HTC Evo 4G


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 2, 2011)

judy4all said:


> I'm in... First Challenge.
> 
> *Template to join :*
> *Must Include a starting pic because we will reveal at 4-month mark !*
> ...


 
My hair length is the same as yours....man, posting pics is so hard, but i'm detrmined to figure it out!


----------



## PJaye (Sep 3, 2011)

My starting pic...


----------



## Majestye (Sep 3, 2011)

Can I still join?  Need to do this!


----------



## jenaccess (Sep 3, 2011)

I finally figured out the way to post pics. Pic taken on 9/1/11


----------



## jenaccess (Sep 3, 2011)

After so many setbacks I have finally have gotten my regi down pat, just by keeping it simple. I will be full brastrap length in Dec. 11. Ladies I have trying to get this 1 picture on this thread for the past 6 hours. I have a headache and I am going to bed.

Thank you LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2011)

I straightened and trimmed my hair today so I finally have a starting pic. I probably won't straighten in december I will just do a comparison by stretching my hair.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Sep 4, 2011)

I want in! I'll post my starting length pics after I wash this henna out of my head.

*What's your regimen?*
Pre-poo, wash and apply leave-in condish once a week. Henna every two weeks. Deep condish once or twice a month. 

*What Products are you using?*
homemade black soap shampoo, almond or grapeseed oil for pre-poo, Hair Dew as my leave-in. Random Darcy's Botanicals & Oyin products for moisture and styling. 


*What will you especially do for achieving this goal?*

Keep my hair in protective styles/ low manipulation
Continue wearing my satin bonnet at night,
keep my hair moisturized. I have a nasty habit of letting my hair get dry and crispy before applying more moisturizer. This often results in tangles, knots and lots of breakage.
Henna every two weeks (it strengthens the hair)


----------



## ericajoy (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm in! I really want these 2 inches b/c I think they'll help me FINALLY grow out of this awkward first-couple-years-post-BC phase.

Template to join : 

Starting pic: I don't have a hair-out pic right now.  And right now my hair is up in bantu knots, so don't want to take it down. But I measured my hair today and it's 6.5 inches from scalp to ends, pretty much all around.

What's your regimen?
- Wash & DC 1-2x per week
- Apply leave-in and heavy sealant (to ends)
- Twist in large twists or bantu knots or flexi-rod set, air dry or dry partly under dryer, sleep with satin cap
- Style in a twistout updo or bun WITHOUT a rubber band!!! (Or, if hair will behave, wear out sometimes...but this does not happen often.)
- Henna (roots) 1x per month
- Texlax every 3 months (next time is beginning of Oct.)

What Products are you using? (See profile for more details.)
Shampoo - Terressentials
Condish - Shea Moisture Restorative
Leave in - Shea Moisture Restorative + aloe juice + jojoba oil
Sealant - Shea butter mix (for now), Vaseline on ends
Daily moisturizing styler - Coconut oil mix

What will you especially do for achieving this goal? 
1. Seal ends with Vaseline on wash days. They tend to get dry and break.
2. Avoid rubber bands. I think pulling my hair back into a bun with a rubber band is breaking the hair on the sides of my head. I'll have to be creative with clips and hair pins and such.


----------



## Saga (Sep 5, 2011)

From now on I'm gonna try and keep daily tabs on my consistency with my regimen just so I have somewhere to be accountable and it reminds me to be committed.

I just received my sulfur powder from Baldwin's G a few days ago and mixed 1 tsp in 4 oz of Hot Six Oil. I hope this helps increase my growth, considering I only get 1/4-1/2 an inch a month. I probably wont start using it until I figure out what PS to do next since my twists have run their course for the week.

Water: Somewhat
Vitamins:Yes
Exercise: No
Massage: No
Sulfur Mix: Not started yet


----------



## fivetimestwo (Sep 5, 2011)

For the next 4 months I'll be PS'ing 5 out of 7 days a week with wigs/half wigs
Washing and DC once a week
moisturizing daily with diluted KCKT and olive oil mixed w/ water; supplementing with Shea Moisture Curl milk
sealing ends with castor oil
using sulfur mix every other night with scalp massage


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok more starting pics for me as these i believe are clearer.

1st pic is my hair with conditioner shrunken and the front stretched for length check.


2nd pic, side sweep, with conditioned in hair. I wanna see how much bigger this will get after 4mths.

3rd pic, left side of nape stretched for length check-hair still had in conditioner

4th pic, nape unstretched in its strunken state


Looking forward to 4mths of great progress after this challenge

BIG HAIR-HERE I COME!!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 6, 2011)

damn.. for several days i wasn't able to post on here, until i've realized the problem was simply my year subscription v_v" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

HAPPY HAIR GROWTH DO EVERYOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNE !!! im so motivated y'all can't imagine how I am sooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gemini350z (Sep 6, 2011)

I would love to join, I know I am 5 days late...lol 

Starting picture from 9/6/2011:




What's your regimen?

I wash once a week and DC once a week, until I get a lot of new growth.  Then I co-wash around 2x a week.

Moisturize and use protein when needed.

What Products are you using?
Shampoo: Elucence, Joicio and Kenra
Conditioner: Aubrey Organic Honeysuckle Rose, Kenra ,KeraCare
Moisturizer: Qhemet Burdock Root Butter
Oils: EVOO, Castor Oil, Lisa's Hair Elixir and I will add SULU Max Gro for this challenge

What will you especially do for achieving this goal? 

Cutback on direct heat.
Moisturize and seal my ends, baggy at night or wrap.
Stop carrying my bag on my shoulder (causing breakage on my right side).
Use sulphur based oil prior to my wash day.
I am drinking tons of water, eating healthier.
I have been working out A LOT, so that helps as well.
I will also go back to taking my vitamins.
Might weave it up by the end of the month.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Damaged but not out (Sep 6, 2011)

checking in.

i've added a little olive oil to my oil mix, along with cupuacu, babassu and murumuru.

Oiling my scalp with, rosehip seed oil, rosemary,lavendar and clove essential oils, diluted in castor oil.

fighting the urge to blow out my hair.....

hope everyone is sticking with it!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 6, 2011)

Damaged but not out said:


> checking in.
> 
> i've added a little olive oil to my oil mix, along with cupuacu, babassu and murumuru.
> 
> ...


Ive thought rosehip oil was the best anti aging oil.... what does it do for hair ? when I google rosehip + hair, there is nothing....

I also want so bad to blow out my hair......


----------



## QueenAmaka (Sep 6, 2011)

OOOHHH I am in 

I really need like 3 inches by the end of the year. 

Regimen: Cowash once or twice per week with Organix Conditioners, Rollerset Weekly, Deep Condition weekly with KeraCare, Apply Liquid Gold Hair Growth Oil (sulfur) every night. Wrap Hair Nightly, Stretch relaxers at least 12 weeks

For this challenge I am increasing my water intake and eating lots of protein. I had to stop the MSM due to weight gain. Hopefully I can add it back in later. 

Good Luck Ladies!

Starting Pic


----------



## Damaged but not out (Sep 6, 2011)

I have no idea what it could possibly do for my hair, but it's good for skin. My scalp is skin. I had some leftover from my skin cream...its supposed to be a nice carrier oil
Good enough for me

FNWL says

_Rosehip Oil is rich in essential fatty acids, vitamins and minerals. It has natural anti-oxidant properties and is slightly astringent. Rosehip Oil has been shown to help improve skin elasticity, regenerate skin cells, slow down premature aging_,


----------



## PaigeJessica (Sep 7, 2011)

Checking in also. I did a bantu knot out on my hair today on a whim and it actually wasn't a fail...like when I tried earlier this year. Results are in my signature. Feels good to be able to do more with my hair but with two more inches I could finally make a ponytail. *sigh* That would be so nice.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 7, 2011)

If I can keep the scissors out of my hair 2 inches should get me to BSL. It would be great to go into the new year being BSL for the first time in my life.


----------



## jeweltone (Sep 7, 2011)

checking in...

relaxer last wednesday, hair has felt super strong ever since. which is kinda weird, right? also felt some product build up from the heat protectants and hair spray i used this weekend, so couldn't wait to shampoo today.

Shampooed with Organix Shea Butter (first time) - didn't hate it, but didn't love it either. Was contemplating aphoghee 2 min keratin since it was the first shampoo after my relaxer, but hair still felt strong, so didn't want to push it. so conditioned with AO WC, then DC'ed with some CON professional stregthening treatment that I've had forever. It has major slip so I thought it was all moisture, but read the ingredients AFTER I slathered it on my head and disovered that it has quite a bit of protein. Left on for about 45 min (no heat), rinsed with cool water. Hair still feels strong and I STILL don't know whether that's good or not. 

Followed up with Giovanni Direct LI, applied MT/oil mix to scalp, quickie scalp massage and sealed with my jojoba/castor oil mix. Now ready for bed.

Can't wait to see how my hair turns out tomorrow. Hopefully soft because I really want to DC more often but am having a hard time committing. Positive results will go a long way towards motivation.

Good night


----------



## luvovcandy (Sep 7, 2011)

YAY!! My Nioxin came!! I hope this helps me achieve my goals of 2 inches or more by the end of the year!!


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 7, 2011)

*Checking In*

Still in PS mode - especially during this unseasonably hot weather.  Hats to cover my head from the sun and protect my face and low buns.  I will henna tomorrow (to reduce breakage) to stay on track with my treatment schedule. 

I moisturize and seal daily.


----------



## Sensual~Beauty (Sep 7, 2011)

I am checking in but instead of typing everything out I posted a video. 
http://youtu.be/1L8QNy_GF1c


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Sep 8, 2011)

i forgot to post on the 1st. i took pics and will post tomorrow with my regimen. 

Yesterday i washed, oil rinsed and conditioned my hair. Today i just took my vits, drank my green smoothie, and did a moist bun. Last night i slept with my bun baggied in a little sandwich bag with a little conditioner and oil. i dont think i'll do it tonight though.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Sep 9, 2011)

Im in my start picis my siggy, thats my last length check. 
I will post my Reggie when I get home later.


----------



## liteskinshowdy (Sep 9, 2011)

I want to join, this is my starting lenght. Picture was taken Aug 24, 2011.


----------



## Radianthealth (Sep 9, 2011)

Deep conditioning with some Aveda damage remedy

I feel like my hair is already looking healthier.

I am easily sticking with my vitamins and weekly DCs and protective style of bun with twisted bangs.

I feel really good and my hair looks great!


----------



## missjones (Sep 10, 2011)

Here are my starting pics. I kept forgetting to take them


----------



## Softerlove (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm in....yeah...I took pics Sept 1, then almost chickened out

What's your regimen?

-Wash 1x week w/ Joico
-DC 1 a week-9 days with AO garlic conditioner or Kenra MC (Going to go buy now)
-Light protein once every two weeks (Still searching)
-aPHogee 2 min re constructor every 8 weeks or @ week before relaxer
-Roux porosity control corrector before DC for 30 sec (may mix with a little conditioner)



What Products are you using?

   Kenra MC,Joico Shampoo and Conditioner, Roux porosity control, Jose Maran pure argan oil to seal, Qhemet alma and olive moisturizer.  Darcys coconut and lemongrass transitioning creme as leave in. Whipped ends hydration and vatika frosting (until it gets too cold) to moisturize and seal.  JBCO on weak patches before wash. All products alternated,some of these are new.



What will you especially do for achieving this goal?

    Drink more water, continue Nioxin 1x week, Protective styling 90% of the time.  Now cross 
wrapping, my ends like this.

Sorry for the craptastic photos,but my phone and mirror kinda sux.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 10, 2011)

Here is what I am doing to retain hair, and just be healthier. 

Drinking lots of water, 
Protein drink
Eating sea vegetables, and nuts
Going to start working out today yoga
Going to start wearing twist buns, doing my first one today
Weekly DC, Monthly Protein, oil rinses, daily scalp massage with oil, acv rinses, M&S
weekly search and destroy for SSK, monthly dusting to even out the layers


----------



## coyacoy (Sep 11, 2011)

so i am a little late following up with my starting pics....but better late than never 

What's your regimen?
shampoo and DC weekly alternating between heat dryer and steamer - also alternating w/protein and w/o
cowash as needed
henna or cassia monthly 
PS in twists under LF M-F
wear hair out on weekend 
What Products are you using?
Shampoo w/homemade concoction or Carol's Daughter black vanilla, Qhemet egyptian wheatgrass to clarify
Bear Fruit conditioners (bannana avocado, pistachio cream, green tea avocado)
Leave in - Qhement AOHC and BF desert castor oil leave in 
Aussie moist or Kenra MC (when i'm feeling fancy ) to cowash
Seal with JBCO or Qhemet amla oil pomade 
What will you especially do for achieving this goal? 
Step up my vitamin intake - MSM, biosil and flaxseed 
Trying to stretch hair more to prevent tangles and ssks which has been hindering my retention a lil bit - i.e. rollersetting on the weekend when wearing hair out instead of doing twist outs
oil rinsing 

sorry, not the best quality pics - taken w/a crappy camera - there are better - but older - photos in my album

HHG!!




coyacoy said:


> count me in! will hold off posting starting pics until sept 1. just what i need - a little motivation......(go, go, go, go.....motivation)


----------



## I-sing (Sep 11, 2011)

i cant post or join but i am participating behind the scenes. i spent years without chemicals wearing wigs and weaves. then i have developed a thyroid disorder now my hair keeps falling out in patches. i dont know what to do. i am going to find a hair vitamin and see what happens.


----------



## TeeSGee (Sep 11, 2011)

Checking In: I've been sticking to my regimen.. I started using grapeseed oil to seal and my hair is in love with this oil.. this is definitely a staple product now..I've been doing messy updo's for work and the occasional bun and haven't used any direct heat since the the month began.


----------



## frizzy (Sep 11, 2011)

Checking in!

I had a low maint. weekend, I haven't combed my hair at all.  I plan to oil my scalp tonite and wash later in the week.  

I'm 11 weeks post relaxer, and since it will be getting cold soon, I'm thinking about adopting a every other week wash and DC routine.  I washed it 4 days ago, I'm gonna see if I can go until next weekend.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm gonna do it, blow out here I come!!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Sep 12, 2011)

Checking in...

Hairfinity's already giving me growth!  On my last wash day after my hair was flatironed my mom and sisters said my hair was noticeably longer.  I can't wait to wash my hair this week!  I've been sticking to my regimen, especially to maintaining my pH balance.  My breakage is almost nonexistent yaaaay!!  I wish I had the measurement shirt I ordered so I could track my growth easier.  It should be here soon though.


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 12, 2011)

Checking In:

Did a henna treatment last Thursday, DC Friday morning and have been wearing it in semi protective styles and hats due to the heat.

I do have fears that I've reached my "terminal length" somehow.  I sure hope not...


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2011)

Trying to get on a Sunday routine and tweak my regimen:
Gave myself a scalp massage/oil treatment
Washed with Terresential mud wash
Hennaed (medium brown/red mix)
Leave-in under heat cap 20 minutes for penetration
Shea butter mix
Twisted with Joie Naturals gel

Will keep twists in for 5 days and twists out over the weekend and start all over again.


----------



## sj10460 (Sep 12, 2011)

I would like to join this challenge. I currently have my hair in box braids however I took out a couple of braids and it looks like I'm 2.5" away from APL. I'm hoping to make APL by the end of this year.

My reggie needs work, or rather I need to stick to it. I'm ashamed to admit I don't sleep with a scarf or bonnet at night. I haven't taken any of my vitamins since March and I just started moisturizing my hair like I'm suppose to this month. I'm just so lazy


----------



## nisemac (Sep 12, 2011)

checking in....had to travel this week and am proud to say i made it all week without having to redo my cornrows! i think the cooler weather helped a bit--i literally sweat the sides and back loose!  

i made two changes in my routine. (1) before taking out my cornrows, I saturate my hair with coconut oil. its mess, but they come out easily and i've noticed only normal shedding versus any broken pieces from manipulation. it also serves as a pre-poo treatment. (2) instead of leave-in, then sealing with coconut oil, i'm doing leave in-->oil-->aloe vera to seal.  noticed a very big difference in my hair. it was very soft and moisturized. it also defined my curls really nice. i think this really helped with keeping in the moisure. 

then i effed up   normally, after washing, i do several large plaits and let my hair dry. then i do my cornrows. this time, i let my hair dry, as if I was doing a wng. then i slept on my hair (covered). it was a matted mess! never had that happen before, but i woke up with tangles and knots. of course, i don't think i ever did that in the past, plus, my hair was always much shorter so tangling was never an issue. 

this week, i will try to go all week without redoing them, but I'm not sure, as I did them a bit larger than normal. this weekend, i'll do my monthly protein treatment, which currently consist of adding an egg, olive oil, and vitamin E oil to my DC.  

i took advantage of the Walgreen's Shea Moisture sale to stock up and I have some other goodies that I ordered from Sally's. 

if I can meet the challenge goal, i should be at a point where i can wear twistouts that look really nice. I'm looking forward to the wigs i ordered--i'm hoping forgo the half wigs...just haven't found one i feel totally comfortable in.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2011)

[USER=325927 said:
			
		

> nisemac[/USER];14220277] (2) instead of leave-in, then sealing with coconut oil, i'm doing leave in-->oil-->aloe vera to seal. noticed a very big difference in my hair. it was very soft and moisturized. it also defined my curls really nice. i think this really helped with keeping in the moisure.


 
Can you share more on the leave-in, oil, aloe vera? What leave in are you using? Did you use AVG or AVJ? 

Why did you decide to try this?

After you applied it, you did a WNG or did you put it up?

You've got me curious


----------



## nisemac (Sep 13, 2011)

faithVA said:


> *Can you share more on the leave-in, oil, aloe vera? *
> 
> pretty simple process. after washing and DC, i emulsify a dime size amount of leave-in and work it thru very wet hair, adding more as needed. i make sure its coated evenly but not too heavy, and then come thru. its the last time a comb touches my hair (except to part for cornrows) after detangling. i then do the same with the coconut oil--melt in hands, emulsify and apply in sections, smoothing with fingers. then, depending on how wet my hair is, i let it dry till damp, then part with fingers and do some fat braids using the AVG. then i let dry.  once dry, i untwist to do cornrows, using a small amount of oil as i braid.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mom23 (Sep 13, 2011)

Checking in:

I washed and deep conditioned my hair, and I have been very consistent with my vitamins and water. My hair has been moisturized and seems healthier with the extra conditioning. I just wish I would never find SSK's!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 13, 2011)

nisemac said:


> faithVA said:
> 
> 
> > *Can you share more on the leave-in, oil, aloe vera? *
> ...


----------



## NitaChantell (Sep 13, 2011)

I made a few changes to my reggie:

I'll shampoo once a month [or when needed].
My hair will be in twists, braids or cornrows 99% of the time.
I'll keep the PS in for 3-4 weeks at a time.

When I first put in the PS I'll:
Clarify with Suave Naturals
DC with Shea Moisture Mask or whatever DC I have handy
Detangle with Kinky Curly Not Today
Seal with my leave in & oil mix

Every few days or so when my hair seems dry I'll:
Co wash with Suave Humectant or Mane & Tail
OR wet with my leave in
Seal with my shea butter mix

Today I co-washed with Aphogee 2 Min. I have an interview to go to so for now I'll just spray my leave in[heavily] and seal with a light oil. When I get home I'll take each twist out one at a time, moisturize, and braid it. 

I can't remember when I put these in [I never can lol], but I'll leave the braids in until they get too frizzy. I usually wear wigs or pin my twists up.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 13, 2011)

Woot Woot, I have beeb doing everything I can to get those  2 inches.

Just recently started taking chorella because I heard it helps to grow healthy hair. When I look at my individual hairs, I can find SSK's, cracks, and splits. Since I have reformed my regiment by adding oil rinses, hot oil treatments, deep conditioners, weekly protein, and sealing with grease. Trimming monthly.

This intensive routine is starting to show result. I use to have many SSK's on the same strand, now I am just finding them on the ends. Most of my shed hairs are sliding off in the shower that is reducing tangles. I am cutting off the knots that don't come out, so we will see how much hair I am able to retain.


----------



## Charla (Sep 13, 2011)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Checking in...
> 
> Hairfinity's already giving me growth! On my last wash day after my hair was flatironed my mom and sisters said my hair was noticeably longer. I can't wait to wash my hair this week! I've been sticking to my regimen, especially to maintaining my pH balance. My breakage is almost nonexistent yaaaay!! I wish I had the measurement shirt I ordered so I could track my growth easier. It should be here soon though.


 
ScorpioBeauty09

I just so happen to make a length check shirt today! It'll be a while before I can use it, but nonetheless, it's inspirational!

The numbers represent how many inches my hair is from the top of my ears like in my "early" starting pic for this challenge taken 8/15/11.


----------



## Charla (Sep 13, 2011)

nisemac said:


> faithVA said:
> 
> 
> > *Can you share more on the leave-in, oil, aloe vera? *
> ...


----------



## Saga (Sep 13, 2011)

faithVA said:


> nisemac said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks @nisemac. After reading it, I had to laugh because I asked you questions like it was a tv interview.   I appreciate you walking me through it though. I definitely want to try this. I may actually try it this weekend.
> ...


----------



## Damaged but not out (Sep 13, 2011)

I wanna make a length shirt too!

Yea nothing has changed on my end. No changes, no issues.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Sep 14, 2011)

checking in. I updated my first post with my regimen and start pics.  I've pretty much have been sticking to this regimen since August so i have hope for the next 4 months.

Today I wore it in a bun and moistuized with knot today leave in and my moisture mist spray (water, castor oil, glycerin, silk amino acid, aloe very juice) and sealed with hemp and grapeseed oil mix. I'm about to co wash and oil rinse before i go to sleep now and i think i will braid it up in 6-7 big sections to make a braidout for tomorrow. (or i may be lazy and bun again. )

I'm so happy I'm sticking with my vits. I think i missed two days (since august) and am happy with that. (although, i do forget the MSM sometimes).


----------



## prettyhair73 (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm in...I just put Shea Moisture Deep Moisturizing treatment on my hair with some coconut and apricot kernel oil and covered it with Saran wrap and my scarf so I don't have a pic but 2 inches is definitely attainable by the end of the for me. I had my hair straightened/flatironed a couple of weeks ago and it is longer than its ever been so I am back OR (on regiment);


----------



## trendsetta25 (Sep 15, 2011)

here's some new growth shots....










i can't wait to relax Oct 1st....i'm currently 19 weeks post.

I'm loving my 3/4 Mongolian Kinky Curly wig!!!! I use no heat at all!!!!


----------



## TeeSGee (Sep 15, 2011)

Checkin In: I did pre-poo with Grapeseed oil overnight, shampoo with Kenra Moisturizing Shampoo, Applied Ion Effective Care for 3 mins rinsed and DC'd with Silk elements Luxury Moisturizing for 1hr..after rinsing i applied Revlon Equave leave-in and Nairobi Foam Wrap a little Chi Silk infusion and did a ponytail roller set and airdried overnight.. loving the results.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2011)

Following my regimen, sealing my ends and keeping it low maintenance. I can't really picture it yet but I am thinking that 2" will make such a big difference in my styling and the look of my twists.

Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 15, 2011)

trendsetta25 I love your 3/4 wig, is that the Mongolian 3b/3c or the 3c/4a?


----------



## AyannaDivine (Sep 15, 2011)

quick update: 
I've been in two strand twists since the challenge began; right now im rocking mini-twists. Before installing the minis, I washed with Dr. Bronners and conditioned w/ Suave Almond Shea overnight. Then I twisted with Darcy's Shea Moisturizing Cream and Oyin BSP. To maintain sheen I apply Darcys Kalahari Melon Oil as needed.

Does anyone have a tip or trick to keep mini twists from shrinking? Lawd my twists were kissing my shoulders the first day I had them in...when I woke up the next morning them muggs had shrank up all the way to my ear lobes. WTH!

*Im still trying to figure out how to post pics


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 15, 2011)

Updated:

After the gym yesterday, I diluted a little Giovanni 50:50 Shampoo with conditioner and water in a hair color bottle and shampooed my scalp with it after prepooing my hair with almond oil and Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Conditioner. 

Last night I did 4 large flat twists with Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk and hemp seed oil.  

This morning I moisturized and sealed my ends with Claudie's Hair Revitalizer Moisturizing End Insurance and bunned it.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2011)

[USER=305612 said:
			
		

> AyannaDivine[/USER];14239083]quick update:
> I've been in two strand twists since the challenge began; right now im rocking mini-twists. Before installing the minis, I washed with Dr. Bronners and conditioned w/ Suave Almond Shea overnight. Then I twisted with Darcy's Shea Moisturizing Cream and Oyin BSP. To maintain sheen I apply Darcys Kalahari Melon Oil as needed.
> 
> Does anyone have a tip or trick to keep mini twists from shrinking? Lawd my twists were kissing my shoulders the first day I had them in...when I woke up the next morning them muggs had shrank up all the way to my ear lobes. WTH!
> ...


 
You can cornrow them/two strand flat twist them or combine them in braids.

Or you can band them with satin strips or a material that is gentle on the hair. 

or you can wrap them around your head and bobby pin them.


----------



## Majestye (Sep 15, 2011)

starting pic - inserted below

What's your regimen?
Well no clear Reggie yet - I shampoo and cowash at will, but I do moisturize and seal daily. low manipulation either a bun or two large two strand flat twists.  Will probably weave it soon. 

What Products are you using?
I use Creme of Nature Shampoo, Conditioner, Argan leave in,   Cantu Breakfix & leave in, Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie, homemade AVG/AVJ
mix my own oils to seal, or use JC Nourish & Shine, and wave nuveau moisturizing lotion. 

What will you especially do for achieving this goal?
Pat myself on the back and continue what works to get to the next level.  (I know-how boring!)



Sent from my Xoom using Xoom


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 15, 2011)

I think i'm gonna give a try to the Chicoro's moisture prepoo  !!! 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=509482&highlight=sulfate&page=7 
but usually my hair doesn't like coconut oil, i'm so afraid. but it seems to be a must for getting soft and moisturized hair, so healthier hair  ! and for sure, it will help for retaining length!!


----------



## QueenAmaka (Sep 15, 2011)

Update to Reggie:

I started going to the gym this week  I plan to work out 3 - 4 times per week and will continue excercising even after I reach my hair goals. 

I also added in Amazing Grass Green Superfood from GNC. I mix it in 8 oz of Carrot Juice 

Thinking about adding in MSM and biotin... Really trying to get these 3 inches


----------



## trendsetta25 (Sep 16, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> @trendsetta25 I love your 3/4 wig, is that the Mongolian 3b/3c or the 3c/4a?


mEmYSELFaNDj ummmm........i'm not sure. I don't really know hair types like that. This is how it looked when i first got it....





i didn't want it to be tooo kinky so i ran a relaxer through it to loosen up the curls a bit....especially at the ends.

in case you guys wanted to see...here's a video on how i installed this hair 
http://youtu.be/qqp5eBCjZ5M


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 16, 2011)

Update:
I will be flat-ironing tonight, in order to add a current length check photo to this thread.


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 16, 2011)

Updating with pics from my trim....I will be charting growth from this point.

Front - 5 in
Back - 6 in

@Nonie, it makes more sense this way huh???!?!?   Thanks!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 16, 2011)

trendsetta25 said:


> @mEmYSELFaNDj ummmm........i'm not sure. I don't really know hair types like that. This is how it looked when i first got it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh ok for some reason I assumed you got it from ONYC and they have the two different textures of kinky curly, but after reading the description box on your video I see you won the hair. Its looks great! I really want some of this hair to make a upart like yours but idk if I even want to spend the money because I have been extremely unsuccessful in making uparts with other hair that I have. lol All bad. But seeing your vids really tempt me to just go ahead and try.


----------



## Nonie (Sep 16, 2011)

gvin89 said:


> Updating my starting post with pics from my trim yesterday....




[email protected]gvin89 can you make it easier for us to see your progress by posting the update in your latest post, ie quoting your original one then adding the latest pic? 

I know I'm not the only one who's too lazy to search through 193 posts to find your pics...and it'll be a shame if we can't share in your joy--coz I'm sure you posted because you wanted us to. 

So can you please put the pics in your latest post? Thanks.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Sep 16, 2011)

*I want this yes I do I'm in be back with pix*
*Must Include a starting pic* because we will reveal at 4-month mark ! 
*Pic below*
What's your regimen? 
*Apply sulfur mix nightly (started consistently this Monday) baggy overnight, cowash in the AM with PJ conditioners, leave ins vary plan on using the PJ stash til its gone, DC or steam planned for Sundays. *
What Products are you using? 
*The PJ stash*
What will you especially do for achieving this goal? 
*Sulfur mix, MT mix when the sulfur is gone and JBCO, keep a journal of what my hair responds well to.*


----------



## liteskinshowdy (Sep 16, 2011)

liteskinshowdy said:


> I want to join, this is my starting lenght. Picture was taken Aug 24, 2011.
> 
> View attachment 124121


 
Here is a better picture
View attachment frontback.bmp


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 17, 2011)

just finished putting my hair in braids.  might have to update my regimen post.  i'm liking these aubrey organics products.  will keep testing.  ive used ao conditioners before, but i feel like there's something different about the way my hair is reacting this time.  i mean...specifically with the honeysuckle rose.  my hair didnt seem to like that one before, but it worked great last night...i also added castor oil so i'm sure that gave it a boost.  i did love the white camellia rose. i also tried their mandarin magic jelly and i think i like this, too.  i have the b5 design gel, but have not tried it.  i'm actually not sure what i'll do with that haha.


----------



## nisemac (Sep 17, 2011)

i mentioned in an earlier post about using AVG to seal my hair (after leave in and oil), and as a styling gel.  here's a pic of my edges, a week old. i have natural 4a fine hair in the front, slightly coarser on sides and crown.  the AVG makes my hair look like i have a relaxer.


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 18, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> Update:
> I will be flat-ironing tonight, in order to add a current length check photo to this thread.


here's my length check photo for starting this challenge.




my reggie will be very simple.
wash/Dc once a week
style
moisturize/add serum as needed throughout the week.
take a hair, skin, nails vit/drink water.
I will likely be getting a weave.


----------



## nisemac (Sep 18, 2011)

Rocky91  your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Damaged but not out (Sep 18, 2011)

checking in 

henna in hair right now.

will blow dry tomorrow and try to defy the humidity...again

otherwise im still following my regimen 

my hair is behaving good.....too good


hope everyone else is continuing well!


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 19, 2011)

*Checking In*

Wash & Treatment Day:

Prepoo: Almond oil
Shampoo: Mixed Giovanni 50:50 Shampoo with conditioner and water.
Black Tea: Black tea rinse for 20 minutes.
Protein: Aphogee Two-Step Protein Treatment.  No heat and left it on for 10 minutes. 
Deep Conditioner: Garnier Fructis Sleep & Shine, Aussie Moist mixed with shea butter and aloe vera juice.

My hair felt like silk when I was done.  

(I cant wait until I get my camera batters in to take photos)


----------



## NaijaNaps (Sep 23, 2011)

Bumping...

How's the growth ladies?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2011)

I wish I could say I was seeing some. But I'm in the game keeping my hair healthy. So hoping, hoping, hoping a nice showing in December.

Good luck ladies.


----------



## HauteHippie (Sep 23, 2011)

Everything is going okay, but... I'm finding splits. Probably from my affair with the flat iron last month. I will hopefully just dust in early Oct when I get my corrective relaxer.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Mom23 (Sep 23, 2011)

Checking in:
I have continued to be consistent with my water and vitamins, and I have been deep conditioning once, sometimes twice a week. It seems like my hair has grown a little in the front, and I'm hoping to make my goal by December.

Happy hair growing!!


----------



## prettybyrd (Sep 23, 2011)

I  blew my hair out yesterday.  It's getting so long - and thick!  I need to dust these ends (trying to keep the splits at bay) but I'm ambivalent when I see my length.  I am so afraid of the scissors.  My hair hasn't been this long in a while.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 23, 2011)

i promised myself i would refrain from legnth checks before dec...but i may check in a few weeks when i remove my braids lol


----------



## prettybyrd (Sep 23, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> here's my length check photo for starting this challenge.
> 
> my reggie will be very simple.
> wash/Dc once a week
> ...



@Rocky91 - now that is some healthy, thick, BEAUTIFUL hair!!!  I can't wait to see what your hair will look like in December!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Sep 24, 2011)

My hair is definitely growing, though I can't tell how fast since my stylist decided last week of all weeks to even out the sides of my hair since my left side has been shorter than my right for a while.  When I started this challenge after my setback my hair was not even SL in some areas, now it's definitely past SL and approaching APL.  I'm still taking Hairfinity.  I begin my second bottle today.  My main concern is minimizing breakage, which I've noticed very little of lately.  I started wearing my hair up so my ends aren't exposed.  I also notice that keeps moisture in my hair longer so I don't need to moisturize everyday.  If HF is working the way I believe it is, I'm aiming for 3 more inches by the end of the year which will put me back where I was before my setback.


----------



## Dee Raven (Sep 24, 2011)

Update: My hair is gross.  But I think it's growing.  Today I'm going to deep condition either all day or at least for 5 - 6 hours.  Then next week I think I'll try to do a henna treatment.  I'll try to take a mini-update pic later today or tomorrow.


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 24, 2011)

Update: Not sure how much my hair has grown yet (haven't done a length check). 

 I did a yogurt/cassia treatment on Thursday, made a flax seed/black tea gel for my hair and finally strained the shikakai out of the coconut oil and used it last night to twist my hair with for a twist out bun. My hair was super shiny this morning though I hope it does some good.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 25, 2011)

hm-mm...my hair is growing i can tell, especially my edges that have been filling in nicely. I try to be consistent with my use of MT and moisturising with Shea Butter right after. 

Oh i discovered that Shea butter applied heavily on my wet hair is the best detangler and moisturizer.


----------



## Meritamen (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm in. Maybe I will reach APL by Decmeber 31st. *_wishful thinking_* 

*What's your regimen?*
It's a simple weekly routine.
Pre-poo with coconut based oil mix (and sometimes conditioner or over-night treatment.) Spray scalp with water spiked with apple cider vinegar and apply castor oil to edges and nape. (Done the night before wash day.)
Wash with shampoo and conditioner. The gently towel dry, moisturize with a cream or butter, seal with coconut based oil mix, detangle with a wide-tooth comb, cornrow, and allow to air dry. (All of this is done on one day usually on the weekend.)
In-between washes, moisturize hair every 2-3 days with cream/butter and seal with oil mix.
Deep conditioning or do protein treatments are not on a set schedule, but on a as needed basis. 

*What Products are you using?*
*Shampoo:* Giovanni Smooth as Silk shampoo
*Conditioner:* Giovanni Smooth as Silk conditioner
*Deep conditioner:* Mizani Kerfuse (protien) and Hydrafuse (moisture) 1:3 mix
*Moisturizer:* Qhemet Biologics Aethopika Twisting Butter
*Sealant:* coconut, sesame, rice bran, and vitamin E oil mix

*What will you especially do for achieving this goal?*
Protective styling with my hair in cornrows under a wig till the end of the year.
Deep conditioning more often. Applying castor oil to scalp more often throughout the week.
Taking my vitamins: multi, fish oil, MSM, biotin, and super B-complex.
Working out 5-6 days per week, drinking at least 8 glasses of water a day, eating a proper diet and getting a good amount of sleep.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey
Did a wet wrap yesterday since i didn't feel like a rollerset. My hair has gotten thicker. I cut about 1 inch 2 weeks ago (2nd trim of the year). I probably could have waited but the ends were really bothering me.

I REALLY want to be BSL by the end of the year. I'm starting the deeep moisture method today. Will be going to the salon today so thay can braid my hair in a beehive.... wish me luck  I have restarted taking the MSM but only twice per week. we'll see how this goes..


----------



## Saga (Sep 25, 2011)

I have definitely been slacking on my vitamin/water game...but my exercising and sulfur application are on POINT. I've been exercising at least 3 times a week so far.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 26, 2011)

Got to step up my exercise game. Dealing with splits so I am trimming once per month, and doing a lot of seek and destroy, just hoping I grow so fast, I reach BSL by December. Gonna twist bun for the rest of the year, except my birthday weekend. Don't know how I will wear my hair for that?

Feels like I have been stuck at APL for the longest, keep running into issue after issue.


----------



## nisemac (Sep 26, 2011)

checking in...

finally got my shipment of Shea Moisture and Aphogee products. Preshampoo--coconut oil. also took out cornrows

Shampoo--Shea Moisture Hibiscus and coconut

Monthly protein treatment-- Aphogee Two-Step Protein Treatment. Usually use an egg. this was my first time trying Aphogee. minimal heat as my bonnet didnt work. not sure how i feel about it. i think maybe 1 every two months versus once a month. 

Deep Conditioner-- Shea Moisture Deep treatment mask for 1/2 hour then follow up with hair mayonnaise.

Leave in--Aphogee Leave in, shea butter, and avg.

back in cornrows and wearing wig. mid-week (or as needed) will spritz with diluted leave in and Shea Moisture Elixir.

have no plans to check length until end of October.


----------



## Imani (Sep 27, 2011)

Got my 1/2 inch for September. 1.5 more to go. 

If I stick to my reggie and stay on point with my vitamins/diet I think I can do it.


----------



## BreeNique (Sep 27, 2011)

SOUNDING OFF::

all well on my front. hair is doing well, haven't done a legit length check in a minute. 
keeping it bunned up/ top-knotted up, ends tucked away. i need headbands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

the regimen is the same, been using my Kenra up (eh...?), keeping it moisturized and protien-ed up. seeing some shedding (bulbs on the ends), and some breakage. not surprising. it's the relaxed ends. -_-

In November I'll be getting a weave (hopefully!!!), so that'll be something to keep my hair safe in this cold new england fall/ winter. in december i'll do my final couple of inches of BC, and hopefully my new growth from THIS CHALLENGE (!!) will put me to a full head of healthy, natrural hair.


<3  bh


----------



## iamtan (Sep 28, 2011)

Hmmm...I think I will join this challenge (unofficially).  I want to see if I could hit my goal of APL by the end of December by using the techniques (or lack of) that I used to help retain my hair that grew 2 inches in four months.  My starting pic will be from the end of August on the thread : http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=562521&

I will be consistant and add a new progress pic on the end of October and the end of December.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Sep 29, 2011)

Checking In:

Got my hair braided so I will be wearing a wig for the rest of the year . I plan to rebraid every 4 - 6 weeks.


----------



## Charla (Sep 29, 2011)

Charla said:


> You women and your darn challenges!  And me and my darn need to gain these inches!  I'm in!  My next LC is Sept 3.  I'll post pics then.
> in the meantime, this is the nape as of today, freshly washed and blown out.
> 
> *What's your regimen?*
> ...




Just updating that I'm locking my hair away for the rest of the year!  I want to retain ALL my growth!  Getting braids in a cornrow bun Saturday and then again in mid November.  I'll be taking them out at the end of the year for my progress pics.


----------



## TeeSGee (Sep 30, 2011)

Checking in: I'm still sticking with my reggi and K.I.S.S. I added biolage ultra control deep smoothing masque into my reggi and i'm loving it.. It makes my hair soft, silky smooth, and detangled..I've also not used any direct heat.. i do a ponytail rollerset wkly and air dry overnight and I love the results.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm going to unofficially join. I wish I would have taken a length check before but... I'm collar bone length. Trying to aim for APL but I may be thinking too far ahead on that.


----------



## prettybyrd (Sep 30, 2011)

I received all of my products, and I have updated my regimen.  I'm still stretching, bunning, and plaiting my hair.

Here is my new regimen with the new products.

*What Products are you using?*

*Shampoo:* Taliah Waajid Black Earth Shampoo
*Conditioner:*  LP Organic Honey and Vanilla Smoothie, Darcey's Botanicals Daily Cleansing Conditioning Cream, Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp Conditioner (I love conditioners!)
*Moisturizer:* LP Fresh Cream
*Seal:*  Grapeseed oil, JBCO
*Deep treatment:* DB Hair mask
*Gel:*  Eco styler - Pink


----------



## trendsetta25 (Oct 2, 2011)

i relaxed yesterday and I'm claiming full BSB...i'm not sure if i'm going to make my goal of BSL by December


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 2, 2011)

just wanted to note that i updated/changed my regimen in my original post.  ive been using only natural products with no chemicals, plastics, etc and i will continue to do so. 

i put some new twists in my hair last night.  did something a bit different.  i was going to do rope twists, but i decided that all the twirling was getting annoying, so what i did was braided the base, twisted most of the hair and then braided the ends.  hopefully it'll have more staying power.  shooting for 4 weeks in these.   



youwillrise said:


> UPDATED regimen - 10-2-2011.
> 
> 
> What's your regimen? *cleanse with bentonite clay once every 1.5 to 2 weeks. condition with aubrey organics conditioners (honeysuckle rose & white camellia).  dc twice a week, rinse & condition once a week. oils galore (mostly castor, apricot, avocado, oyin burnt sugar...im also trying [not sure i'll rebuy] rice bran and sunflower oils) . wearing twists or braids for 2 to 4 weeks at at time. finger detangling on twist/braid takedown day in the shower.  no combs/brushes.*
> ...


----------



## HauteHippie (Oct 2, 2011)

I keep trying to post a starting pic... to no avail. The forum keeps force closing from my phone!

Anyway, I've changed my reggie, too.

I'm using Silk Dreams products almost exclusively, now.
I wash with Whip My Hair and condition with Vanilla Silk. Apply the leave in and seal with Pre. 

I twist my hair nightly with a little Cantu (the one in the white jar with the orange top). Not sure how long that will last.

I will jump back on the sulfur bandwagon soon, in which case I will co-wash every other day with a Mane and Tail Original/Giovanni SAS mix.

I'm still steaming every 7-10 days with ORS Replenishing pak or Giovanni's deep conditioner pack.

I'm considering that Nonie just might be right and I will probably become regular duster.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## song_of_serenity (Oct 2, 2011)

Checking in. Haven't been consistent with anything. :/ No vitamins etc, but I'm going to go back to twists (been doing buns) and leave it alone and take some biotin. I got the mud wash and it'll be used every two weeks. I want to do the KISS method.


----------



## brownsugarbaby (Oct 2, 2011)

Ladies! I'm thinking about taking myself out of this challenge.

I have been so inconsistent with my regimen. I typically like to stay in protective styles for an entire month and only manipulate my hair to take down, deep condition, and put back up. 

However, I am a recent graduate and looking frantically for a job. And because I'm somewhat of a perfectionist, I cannot show up to an interview unpolished,with fuzzy braids or twists.

So about every other week or so I'm taking down my hair, pulling on it all crazy, shedding, and breaking like nobody's business. I will credit the shedding to increased stress and the breakage to carelessness. 

All that to say, I think its best for me to stop while I'm ahead. I doubt I'll be able to see progress with my antics. I'm hoping to find a job this week so that I can get back to my regular scheduled progress.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 2, 2011)

decided to use up the bit of sulfur i have.  what the heck.  i'm not really consistent when i do it, but i'll use it up and see if i see results...or "extra" growth.  

i know i said in an earlier post that i didnt feel like sulfuring...haha, but i'll try it.


----------



## HauteHippie (Oct 2, 2011)

brownsugarbaby

I understand completely. That was me last year. I might as well have been straight yanking my hair out with all of the manipulation. My best friend saved me with a full sew-in for my birthday. 

Good luck in your search and don't be afraid to reach out to us for assistance. 

Truly wishing you all the best.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## brownsugarbaby (Oct 2, 2011)

EtherealEnigma 

Thank you for the support. I just need to get back on my feet so I get on with things. 

I may or may not post my progress in the end depending on how the next three months go. My birthday is New Years Eve, I would love to be MBL by then. 

We shall see! Keep me in your hair thoughts ladies.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Oct 2, 2011)

Update!: Friday was a wash day and I can tell my hair is definitely growing back, actually faster than I thought.  I'm 1 inch away from full APL and 2 inches away from where I was before my setback.  My hair's grown at least an inch and half.  My goal for this challenge was 4 inches, so we'll see how that happens.  I guess Hairfinity is really working for me.


----------



## Jewell (Oct 2, 2011)

Have been on point with the water (drinking about 1-2 liters per day).  Inconsistent with taking my vits, but gettin back on track tonight.  I have been avidly protective styling, as usual, in a high bun secured by a plastic duck bill clip.  Edges lightly gelled down, and satin scarf to let the hair "set" and keep the frizzies away.  Have been really paying attention to oiling my hair with coconut oil based Ayurvedic oils.  Oiling scalp every 3 days with my herbal oil mix.  

I seem to have gotten at least some good growth since my last official length check photo in April, which put me at BSL.  Now, when I stretch my hair manually, it is past BSL and since I have a tattoo down my spine I can tell it has definitely grown, not a matter of just pulling technique.  I hope to be WL stretched by May next year.  

I have not straightened since June 2010.  Don't plan to straighten, either.  Straight looks = wigs and weaves over here!  No heat, and I love my curls and kinks.  I just wish I could loosen the tight curls a *teeny* bit so that it doesn't shrink up so much, helping me to actualize more length without straightening.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Oct 2, 2011)

checking in.

I have been consistent for the most part with my regime. I stopped taking my vits for a week due to stress and my stomach aching two weeks ago, so last week i stopped taking all vits. It was actually hard to give up because i had become accustomed to taking them in the mornings. I'm going to start back up today minus the prenatal... I'm going to find a regular ole multivit to replace it. Also, i've been drinking green smoothies just about every day for a month, so i know its benefiting my hair (body, skin, overall health) somehow. 

I'd been stressed and noticed some shedding, but it has waned in the past few days but i'm keeping an eye on it (especially since the stress hasn't gone anywhere). The shedding wasn't anything major, but still i noticed a little more than usual. I haven't noticed much breakage, and i dusted my hair in the front last weekend (and also cut me in some bangs).

The past few days i've been wearing my hair out in a wash & go, using a little moisturizer mist and some proclaim activator gel with olive oil (love this for wash and goes. eco styler is nice and defines well, but makes my hair hard. the proclaim defines well, gives hold but my hair is not stiff, and its only 2.99). as much as i like w&g's, i'm going to hold off for a while because i dont want to start finding ssk's and breakage because of it.

I didn't dc my hair on Friday, so tonight i will just use an ors deep condish pack on my hair for 45 min, oil rinse, braid and be done with it.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 3, 2011)

So i tried the wig thing for a month and i realize that my hair thrives better when i weave it up for weeks at a time. I don't plan on washing it often like i've done in the past maybe once every two weeks for the next 8 weeks that i'll have it in. I also put my hand in my hair way too much when i'm wearing the wig, so what works for me is weaving it up. Oiling my scalp and leaving my hair alone for weeks at a time.

I do hope to get the two inches for this challenge.


----------



## missjones (Oct 3, 2011)

Checking in: I have been keeping my regimen simple. Washing and DCing once a week. And I've been doing wngs and blowing with a diffuser on cool. I haven't been co-washing, too much manipulation.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Oct 4, 2011)

Checking in...

I've been wearing wigs for 5 out of 7 days every week for the past 6 weeks and I think it's paying off. I think I'm on track to get my full 2 inches by the end of the year. I think I've already gained an inch unless my eyes are deceiving me. 

ETA: I am also using my sulfur mix on my hair every other night

Left side was taken 8/22/11 right side was taken 10/1/11


----------



## lushcoils (Oct 4, 2011)

Checking in: I may have to start moisturizing my hair twice a day. On some days it feels so dry by the end of the day.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 4, 2011)

Checking in:  Still moisturizing and sealing daily (or almost daily).  Oil rinsed with coconut oil and cowashed today with Trader Joe's Tree Tea Tingle.  Banded my hair to stretch it out for a PS for the rest of the week.  

Leave-in: Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion
Oil: Jojoba, walnut, olive
Butter: Koils by Nature Hair & Body Butter (mango scented).


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 6, 2011)

Checking in:

Last night I cut 1/4", remoisturized and sealed.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Oct 6, 2011)

Week 5 on yarn braids, will take them out at week 6, then measure.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 7, 2011)

things are going well.   spraying my hair with a mixture of water, aubrey organics white camellia & castor oil daily for moisture...my moisture levels have been up lately.  been retaining moisture much more easily. 

took my twists out just now...yes, after 1am...they've only been in for a week (not even), but they look horrible.  i'm gonna do 2 flat twists in the shower tomorrow morning.  that's my "lazy" protective style.  i'm gonna stick with smaller twists and braids from now on.  i just cant get thicker twists to look right.  maybe i need more length for that.


----------



## Majestye (Oct 10, 2011)

OK so I'm posting an update. I feel as though I've made some progress. My latest length check pic is below in my siggie. I did trim slightly and am happy that I didn't get scissor happy and cut off more than 1/4 inch. 

I've begun to take vitamins again and will PS in a few weeks to the end of the year.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 10, 2011)

Update:

Yesterday I pre-cowashed with Vatika Oil and extra coconut oil when I ran out. Cowashed with Aubrey Organic Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner. Leave-in was Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk. I put in hair in two braids to stretch it with Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie and sealed with my walnut, jojoba and olive oil bend.


----------



## NitaChantell (Oct 10, 2011)

Here's my update for the month. I had my hair in braids(my own hair) for a while...maybe a month? I always lose track smh. I need to start keeping up with that. But anyway, I moisturized the braids with my water/glycerin mix, Qhemet's AOHC and/or Shea Butter. Last night I took the braids out and my hair was soft and greasy lol. So I need to cut back on the moisture I suppose. I died my hair last month and my hair is doing well, no damage. I didn't do an exact length check, but I put my hair in large twists and bantu knots, and today my twistout was bigger than it's ever been, so I guess it's growing . 

I purchased Blue Magic's Tea Tree Oil Leave in today, so I'll add that to my rotation soon. Since my hair doesn't quite touch my shoulders yet, alternating twists and twistouts until I find a good wig should be fine. 

I haven't washed my hair in...who knows when. I'll wash it Wednesday [I ALWAYS use a sulfate shampoo, so it doesn't really matter which brand], Deep Condition it with my protein mix [Elasta QP DC and ORS Replenishing], use the Blue Magic Leave in, seal with shea butter and put maybe 12 braids in. The next day or so I'll put the braids in twists (it stretches my hair more; doing it this way), and alternate with twists and twists outs for the next month. 

I hope y'all are having great progress!!!!!!!!!
Happy hair retention


----------



## BreeNique (Oct 10, 2011)

I think i'm making progress, hair is feeling considerably thicker. flat-ironed for the first time in a month on Thursday, all was well. 

Now it's just a matter of keeping my hair healthy in the impending cold weather!!! let's go. 

by my birthday/ winter break I hope to have another 2 inches or so, i think my hair is definately growin well!!


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 10, 2011)

i dont feel much like my hair is growing.  

i mean, there are times where i'm like "yeah! it's growing" but then the same day, i'm like "well, maybe it's not growing...it looks the same as it did before!"

i was stretching parts of my hair the other day and at first i was like "omg! yay!" then i realized that there wasnt much to be excited about.  i even tried taking pictures and those didnt look much different than other ones ive taken.  boo sauce on rice!


----------



## HauteHippie (Oct 10, 2011)

I think my hair is okay. I might need to dust soon. Ugh. I just got a real trim in July.

Willing my hair to just grow!

Training myself to retain it.


Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Texlaxed on Saturday, I think the Silk2 got my hair to straight....we shall see. The shedding id off the chain, thinking of trying a black tea rinse tomorrow.  I planned to use the Cathy Howse three day regimen to get some DCing in full effect.  Will not measure until the end of the challenge!!

HHG!!!


----------



## NitaChantell (Oct 12, 2011)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Texlaxed on Saturday, I think the Silk2 got my hair to straight....we shall see. The shedding id off the chain, thinking of trying a black tea rinse tomorrow.  *I planned to use the Cathy Howse three day regimen to get some DCing in full effect.*  Will not measure until the end of the challenge!!
> 
> HHG!!!



What does this regimen include??


----------



## Gemini350z (Oct 12, 2011)

I have my hair weaved up, just making sure that my hair is well moisturized!  Im not sure if I will make 2 inches by the end of the year....we will see.


----------



## nisemac (Oct 12, 2011)

check in:

did my monthly protein treatment with aphogee 2 step.

minor change to regimen...after DC, i apply leave in (Aphogee) and then moisturize with Shea Moisture DTM, the immediately apply shea butter with a slightly heavy hand. then i cornrow, twirlin the ends with some additional butter. then i 'seal' with AVG, and wrap to smooth edges and any flyaways.

i'm finding i only need to re-moisturize mid-week and my end that felt brittle feel much softer.  i'm only co-washing mid-week if needed. the weather has been cooler and dryer and i seem to be able to make it all week before needing to wash.

i dont plan to do a length check until end of October(along with a dusting) but even with uber shrinkage, my hair looks like its grown some.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Oct 13, 2011)

Checking in. I'm in a sew in right now and wash it every 2 weeks. Low maintenance is my plan.


----------



## Evallusion (Oct 13, 2011)

Still around...wigged out since forever till whenever.  However, I have seriously been neglecting my hair under this thing....not good.  Must change this...


----------



## ericajoy (Oct 13, 2011)

Checking in...I just measured my hair yesterday and it looks like it's 7 inches now, so I gained 1/2 inch last month! 

I've been consistent with everything in my regimen EXCEPT avoiding rubber bands. I use them every day.  I usually use those new ones that are like stretchy ribbons, and they seem to be really gentle on my hair. Maybe I'll just compromise with myself and try to use those exclusively, and get rid of my other "ouchless" ones, which I think are a little harsher.

Anyway, I'm happy to report that I seem to have retained length! I also notice fewer broken ends since I started sealing with Vaseline.



ericajoy said:


> I'm in! I really want these 2 inches b/c I think they'll help me FINALLY grow out of this awkward first-couple-years-post-BC phase.
> 
> Template to join :
> 
> ...


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 15, 2011)

doing a personal hardcore ends hiding trial challenge.  my idea is that i'll leave my ends up and away for 2 weeks at a time and wont even take them down when i rinse/condition.  the hope is to reduce manipulation and breakage to the ends.  

after the 2 week period, i will take the hair down, cleanse, do the whole 9...and then put the hair back up again. 

 right now i'm just trying it out.  if it works without and crazy negative effects, i will continue to do this.  

 if it works...maybe when december 31 comes around, i'll have some good updates for this thread. haha. 

ive had my twists up since tuesday morning and today i rinsed (with them still pinned up) for the first time since monday.  have conditioner marinating in my hair right now.  will rinse around 5-ish.  

i joined that no length checks challenge...so i guess this is sort of part of that for me.  just keep my hair tucked away for as long as possible, so i'm not thinking too much about it.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Oct 15, 2011)

Still slathering on my coconut oil EVERY night. Some days I alternate with a mix of the coconut oil, Shea Butter, olive oil, apricot kernel and Grapeseed. 

Focusing on moisture to retain the length. The coconut oil really seems to help with the growth and moisture.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2011)

Just keeping my hair moisturized and best I can. Tucking my ends away most of the week. Besides that not doing much different. Hopefully I will have something to show for it in December. My twist outs look longer so I'm happy about that.


----------



## TeeSGee (Oct 16, 2011)

Checkin in: I've been sticking to my regimen and being consistent.. haven't used direct heat since Sept 2011, i've been doing pontail rollersets and bunning for work.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Oct 19, 2011)

Under a sew-in right now. I'll probably get a fresh one done for thanksgiving.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Oct 19, 2011)

deep-conditioning my hair tonight.
starting my joico smoothing shampoo, conditioning with motions cpr, then my CON deep conditioner, then my joico smoothing conditioner.

i have about an inch of new growth, and it's been about eight weeks since my relaxer, so i'm on schedule to grow the full two inches by december with a little wiggle room. 
hhj ladies!


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 19, 2011)

update on me:
i'm weaved up with kinky straight right now-the only protective style that actually works for me. I get to style hair still so I don't get bored.
I think i'll wash and rollerset it tonight. this flatiron job is dead because of the rain.

I've been moisturizing and sealing the hair left out, oiling my scalp and the hair braided up with coconut oil, taking my hair skin nails vit, etc.


----------



## nisemac (Oct 25, 2011)

still following my routine. my BFF is visiting so she cornrowed my hair for me. *hangs head in shame* she did them SO much better than I can. they're not coming loose and i think i may be able to keep them in longer than 1 week.  I really need to get better!

i'm resisting the urge to measure my hair until the end of the month...but I can tell it's grown. \o/


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 25, 2011)

Just pulled down a piece of hair and it looked like it was two inches from grazing BSL, woot woot. Can't wait until December to see what I grew. Jailbird cornrows til then.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 25, 2011)

I think I see growth  awwww who the heck knows 

I know my gray at the roots it acting up so something is going on.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 25, 2011)

My hair seems like the exact same length as it was the last time I took a length shot back in July.  I don't have breakage (just a lot of shedding) and I've only trimmed .25" a couple weeks ago.


----------



## JudithO (Oct 25, 2011)

Setback... I had to blow dry my hair 2 weeks ago... My hair is much too fragile and kinky for me to be blowdrying myself... I lost enough hair to make a small afro wig... Anyway, I wont let it bother me... Will keep up with my regimen until December for the check in.


----------



## Radianthealth (Oct 25, 2011)

Radianthealth said:


> I haven't done a hair challenge in years LOL this is exciting!
> 
> I wasn't sure how to stretch my hair and take a photo with my big ole camera so I just have a fro shot. I dyed my hair jet black about a month ago and the color has done something funky to my hair, you can see it a bit in the photo. I think that is the last time I will use dye in my hair
> 
> ...


 
I have been deep conditioning once per week.

things are going well.

I am still not sure what to do about my hair color


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm carefully applying my WGO & MTEK like i planned. This saturday will give me 4wks in my full head sewin. I'm hoping to make it last till the 4th w of November....who knows maybe i might take it out before that.

I aiming for APL by the end of this challenge. Yes i can !

Pics of my 15 mths natural puff coming soon.


----------



## cheerrette (Oct 26, 2011)

still bunning... and getting bored....


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm so tired of doing hair. I am less than two weeks away from having my baby and I think I am just going to cornrow my hair and leave it alone forever. lol well maybe not forever but at least from now until a couple weeks after the baby is born. I guess I'll have to wear hats or something for a while because doing hair is the last thing I need to be worried about.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Oct 26, 2011)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> *I want this yes I do I'm in be back with pix*
> *Must Include a starting pic* because we will reveal at 4-month mark !
> *Pic below*
> What's your regimen?
> ...


 
I havent done any of this...lol...I have got to do better, time is winding down!!!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok ladies we still have 2 full months to go. So keep loving your hair for wonderful year end results.


----------



## Charla (Oct 31, 2011)

Still striving for these end-of-year inches!  My Hercules Sagemann combs are supposed to be delivered today  YAY!  I'm looking forward to my first natural flat iron in December.  I have it narrowed down to these two ***I think***?

Any suggestions?
Sedu Pro Ionic Ceramic Tourmaline Flat Iron (1 1/2") with free heat proof pouch






Solia Tourmaline Ceramic Ion Flat Iron (1-1/4") plus free heat proof pouch


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 31, 2011)

been a while since ive been around herrrre. new twists in.  nothing really to report.  i doubt i even got 1 inch yet. boosauce.


----------



## JudithO (Oct 31, 2011)

I have the solia... its nothing special... ill vote for the sedu.. i have really kinky hair tho... so maybe it's me and not the iron. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 31, 2011)

Still protective styling....2 more months before a length check 

sent from my EVO


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 31, 2011)

I've decided to stop co-washing during the week.  I haven't done a length check since my first post, but I'm dying to trim these ends!   I'm trying hard to wait it out.


----------



## HauteHippie (Nov 1, 2011)

^^^^ me, too. I shouldn't be co-washing as much/manipulating my hair. For some reason, I just can't stop! And I want to trim again. I probably will dust. Can't. Stop. Trimming. Just a little snip, snip.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Mom23 (Nov 1, 2011)

Still working on my hair...I had to trim 1 inch because I found quite a few split ends, and since the trim and increasing my deep conditioning, my hair feels much better. I'm still hoping for good progress at the end of the year.


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 1, 2011)

i have mini twists in my hair...i hope i can keep these in longer than my regular sets. still taking the very very low manipulation route.  i also hope i dont regret these mini twists when its takedown time...haha


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 1, 2011)

Update from last night:

Prepoo - Sauve Coconut Conditioner
Shampoo - AO Blue Chamomile Shampoo
Treatment - ION Reconstructor Treatment (protein)
Conditioner - Loreal EverSleek Reparative Smoothing Conditioner
Seal - My walnut, EVO, castor and shea butter oil blend
Leave in - Siamese Twists, Essential Hair Cream

I think I need to do henna and/or protein treatments more often...


----------



## TeeSGee (Nov 1, 2011)

Checkin in: I'm still sticking to my KISS regi and my hair is benefiting from it. haven't been using direct heat and my hair feels moisturized alot longer and my ends look really healthy; altho i'm due for a trim i won't until my next relaxer which will prolly be in Dec or Jan. currently 9 wks post relaxer.


----------



## missjones (Nov 3, 2011)

Checking in: I've been doing my wash and go's. I tried twist outs last week, I still haven't found something that will make it last more than one day . I would end up applying more product and retwisting every night .


----------



## Damaged but not out (Nov 4, 2011)

I know i've been MIA for awhile, but today I realised I'm half way there!


I've been horrible at following any regimen except oil rinsing and DCing every week. Washing when needed. Way too much manipulation and styling. My hair has had no rest since about August. I'm courting a setback.....

No protective twists, no supplements, no daily moisturising and sealing, hardly any scalp oiling . I tried wet bunning for a week, that was good but I dont like wet collars, sooo no more of that either. 

Today though I made an appointment for Monday to get senegalese/rope twists done. Will leave those in till mid- December. 

Trying to make 5 weeks in them, 5 weeks that should def give me that needed inch.


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 4, 2011)

Unfortunately I haven't seen much progress length wise.  I did trim 1/4" about a month ago and that's it.  I still shed a lot, but I don't see much breakage.  Can't finger out what's wrong with my hair...


----------



## HauteHippie (Nov 4, 2011)

Decided to go up in a full weave until probably New Years day (if my hair still looks good for New Years Eve). Less manipulation in this cold weather.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## CandyCurls (Nov 4, 2011)

Checking in: I've been wearing individuals for 7 weeks. Can't wait to take them out next week cause they are lookin' ragge-tay!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi ladies, I want in! I have been doing this challenge (in my head because I've been lurking until this morning). I have officially subscribed so now I can post in these challenges. LOL My siggie has a starting pic as of Aug 2011. As of Dec I will still be able to have a 4 month update.  Hope you ladies don't mind.  

Template to join : 
Must Include a starting pic because we will reveal at 4-month mark: YOU CAN USE MY AUGUST UPDATE IN MY SIGGIE
What's your regimen? I'M ONLY PS IN WIGS SINCE APRIL. I HAVE PLAITS UNDER MY WIGS
What Products are you using? I ONLY USE NEXXUS PRODUCTS AT THE MOMENT
What will you especially do for achieving this goal? I STAY UNDER WIGS 100% OF THE TIME.


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 11, 2011)

ive had this current set of twists in for almost 2 weeks (12 days), but honestly...it doesnt even feel like it's been more than a few days.  i like that time is flying with this set, though.  i'm trying to keep these in a bit longer than i usually do.  i'm not definitely sure i will...but i hope i can.  usually 3 or 4 weeks is the limit, but i'm hoping for 6 weeks this time around...if all goes well.


----------



## TeeSGee (Nov 11, 2011)

Checking in: currently 11 wks post relaxer and sticking to my regimen. i flat ironed for the first time in 2 mths and I've noticed growth.. i'm gonna continue to be consistent and use heat only when necessary. My hair is thriving, im focusing on growing out my nape, so that is going to be my main focus. WL 2012!!!


----------



## frizzy (Nov 11, 2011)

Gosh, this is my first update since joining. 

I relaxed back in Sept instead of waiting until Nov. like planned.

I have trimmed 3X for a total of about 1 1/2 to 2 inches off of my ends.  I don't think any 2 hairs on my head are the same length, but I'm working on it.

I plan to relax next month and do one final trim and get on a 3 month schedule for dustings.

Overall my hair is in good shape, I'm just trying to combat the unevenness from the breakage I had back in 2010.

My new protective style is flexi rod sets.  

I will post a new photo/signature after my relaxer and trim, or before if I have to go away before December.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Nov 18, 2011)

it's been a minute since I checked in.
same old, same old routine: protein treatment & deep condition twice a week, moisturize and seal daily.
i'm getting closer to apl by the day.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm in a hurry to be at the end of this challenge


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> I'm in a hurry to be at the end of this challenge


 
I was thinking the same thing. Glad you posted it first 

I am ready for all of the challenges to be over and get to the ones for 2012. Maybe I feel this way because I don't think its not possible to meet the challenge goal by the end of the year and I just want a fresh start.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 23, 2011)

faithVA I also think this kind of thread is more realistic than the 1inch per month.
and I'm okay for doing a 2 inches in 4 months in three parts in 2012.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> @faithVA I also think this kind of thread is more realistic than the 1inch per month.
> and I'm okay for doing a 2 inches in 4 months in three parts in 2012.


 
I agree it is more realistic for me. I know I'm not going to do jack to get my hair to grow an inch per month  I don't need that type of pressure.

And I do like the shorter challenges. So if you do it for 2012 I'm in. I did a lot of trimming this year so unfortunately I won't be able to gauge how I did in this challenge. But next year I think I will be able to really tell my growth and retention rates. It will be a first.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 24, 2011)

Checking in!!  I've been getting good progress!  At the beginning of this challenge I had a setback that cost me 4 inches and now I've either grown all of it back or am really close!!  I need to put on my length shirt to be sure.  I'm still doing my reveal in December but I think it's safe to say I have my 2 inches for this challenge!


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 24, 2011)

im doing okay...right now my hair is in twists and this set has been in for 25 days.  im considering taking these out next week, but trying to push it to.the week after.  i will do braids next.  we are getting close to the end of the challenge....hopefully i get my 2 inches.


----------



## g.lo (Nov 24, 2011)

i suck at challenge, sorry!erplexed!
can't wait to se all the reveal pics!


----------



## BreeNique (Nov 24, 2011)

time to check in, i suppose! 
here's a photo of my flat-ironed hair, in late june, then late september, and now/ today:

JUNE 2011







SEPTEMBER 8th or so, so the beginning of the 4-month challenge! 









Today/ at the 2.5 month mark:


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 25, 2011)

BreeNique THATS SOME GREAT PROGRESS!! CONGRATS!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## BreeNique (Nov 26, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> BreeNique THATS SOME GREAT PROGRESS!! CONGRATS!
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690



pre_medicalrulz Thanks, girl! I'm really happy on my journey, and for the first time ever, i am SEEING my hair grow! and lookatchu! i see those 2+ inches comin' back in no time!!


----------



## Tonto (Nov 26, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> After seeing iamtan @iamtan progress (link) I was like : I HAVE DO IT !! ..
> and then I was like : I WILL DO IT !!!!!!!  IM telling you b***** !!!!!!
> this, may be a great improvementfor me if I reach this at the end of the year ! so here it is
> 
> ...


I am in!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Nov 26, 2011)

Been in braids (my own hair, singles) for two weeks.  Keeping at it! TRYING to remember to take my biotin!


----------



## Damaged but not out (Nov 26, 2011)

3 WEEKS IN BRAIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BreeNique (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm hoping for a "miracle inch" between now and New Year's...it'd be much appreciated...
to make this happen:

-try to keep SSK's at bay with weekly oil treatments (olive oil, essential oils, shea butter, etc...)
-protective style like it's my job! my flat-ironed/ blow out hair right now will be the last time such heat touches my head until December before my birthday/ christmas! lets go!


----------



## nisemac (Nov 30, 2011)

just checking in.  still doing cornrows and wearing wigs as my protective style. i tried twists under the wig, but it doesn't work well, as most of the wigs are a bit loose and i need to pin--they stay better with the cornrows.

i've noticed the following:

--hair seems even more dense

--fewer ssks

--softer and well moisturized

--definitely looks longer--even with shrinkage

this challenged really helped me to develop my routine and has been good at helping me get past the 'awkward' phase.  normally, i would've shaved my head by now.

i've learned that my hair likes heavy protein once a month and benefits from heavy moisture and sealing. when i'm consistent, my ends feel like butter. i also have minimal shedding/breakage.

thanks to the OP....its been a very beneficial challenge.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 30, 2011)

> > BreeNique THATS SOME GREAT PROGRESS!! CONGRATS!
> >
> > Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690
> 
> ...



lol!! Protective Styling is the truth! 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 30, 2011)

I am going to do my challenge reveal on Saturday. Im 16 weeks post and my hair is screaming for a relaxer.  

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 30, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Glad you posted it first
> 
> I am ready for all of the challenges to be over and get to the ones for 2012. Maybe I feel this way because I don't think its not possible to meet the challenge goal by the end of the year and I just want a fresh start.



AMEN!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 30, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> I'm in a hurry to be at the end of this challenge



If you start this challenge for January, I'm in! I plan on doing this until April anyway. that will be my one yr mark in PS'ing 100% of the time from my starting pic in my siggie.  

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Katherina (Dec 2, 2011)

I joined this challenge but due to damage I will have to cut about 2" before I straighten in a couple of weeks 

Sooo hopefully I will at least be back to where I was in September!


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 2, 2011)

PlainJane said:


> Yay this is my first challenge!
> 
> *What's your regimen?*
> -I am currently in a sew in. moisturize as needed (usually 3-4 times a week). shampoo weave once a week. sealing with coconut oil. spray tracks with hot six oil mist when lazy.
> ...





okay, here is my update. 
I had an awful setback  my hair thinned out even more but i did gain a little length and i did learn from it.

the picture from my original post is from august 5th and this one is from the middle of november. because i am back in a sew in, i wont be able to reveal at the end of december.

EDIT: the picture on the left in the blue top is the AFTER shot. My setback wasn't thatttttttt bad lol


----------



## newnyer (Dec 4, 2011)

PlainJane what do you think caused your setback? 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 4, 2011)

Update: I don't think I retained much length over the past couple of months. I think it was a protein/moisture imbalance.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm not sure how to mention you ^^
the blue top is the after and the bra pic is from August. 

And for my setback, the only thing I did differently this time was I kept my sew-in in longer and after I took it down, I tried to wash my hair with a cheap clarifying shampoo. My hair matted up immediately and it took hours to detangle and my hair came out in clumps.


----------



## newnyer (Dec 4, 2011)

PlainJane OH! Thanks for clearing that up lol!  So sorry about your setback... but you've still had some GREAT progress.  Oh and thanks for the tip about clarifying.  I am planning to get back into a weave after Christmas for a couple of months & want to be able to have some great progress. 

P.S.  to mention all you have to do is type the "@" symbol and then the person's name.  No space in between "@" and the name. 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 4, 2011)

Here is my 4 month update: I keep on the same bra to help keep a lil accuracy.

1st pic is from August.

2nd pic is December.


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 4, 2011)

very nice PRE_medicarulz!  Your hair looks thicker in the second shot.  Very, very pretty!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you!!!!!!!!! prettybyrd

I agree with you about the second shot. My hair was 80% wet in that shot so it looks kinda swollen which is probably why it looks thicker.


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 4, 2011)

PRE_medicarulz, looks great, girl!  I wish for hair that even looks that thick!


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 4, 2011)

PRE_medicarulz- beautiful progress! Its very encouraging and makes me excited about 2012!


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 4, 2011)

Welllp...we are almost to the end.  I feel like every part except for my stupid crown progressed.  Stupid stupid stupid doo doo head of a crown.


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 4, 2011)

I just realized that I started this challenge on 8/19 - and I doubt that I will be straightening my hair again before 12/19.  

I apologize for the curls in this pic.  I used it because you can see how much closer my hair is to the words on my shirt (i.e. proof of my awesome growth!).  I also had my hair trimmed today, I forgot to take pics before it was cut.  I didn't expect to see this much progress *after* a trim so I'm impressed!  

This was a a great challenge Krystle~Hime, and the FIRST CHALLENGE I EVER COMPLETED!!!(eta - with results I'm happy with):creatures


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 4, 2011)

tasha5951 Thank you so much! The ladies on this forum are great motivation!! I love this site!


----------



## missjones (Dec 5, 2011)

I have no idea if I'll have 2 inches by the end of the year. I should have flat ironed and then did my starting pics.  I can tell that the front of my hair is longer.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Dec 5, 2011)

I had a setback  my ends were horrid so I had to cut about inch to inch and a half off. I hope I meet the goal of 2 inches in 4 months. We shall see.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Dec 11, 2011)

Update: I got my hair flat ironed a couple days ago and I'm almost to where I was at the beginning of my setback.  I'm busy with finals so no pics yet but I'm pretty certain I've retained at least 3 inches in this challenge.  I'm getting my hair done again right before Christmas so I'll post a progress pic and compare it to my starting pic.  So excited!!


----------



## BreeNique (Dec 11, 2011)

wHELP,  I hope I've made my 2-inch mark...I feel that I probably have an inch and a half of growth, so I'm focusing on low manipulation (i LIVE in twist-outs!) for the remainder of the year to ensure success.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 15, 2011)

Little mini update.  Just measured a section...its reading a smidge over 10 inches...when we started that section was 8.5 or 8.75ish (somewhere around there)...I didn't make exactly 2 inches (though we have 2 weeks left lol), but I'm happy with what I retained!  I will still post pictures on the 31st


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 15, 2011)

jerseygurl said:


> I'm in. I'll be using braids to get there. I'm about to install nubian twists and I plan to wash every two weeks and use my sulfur oil the week leading up to my wash.


Didn't do braids all the time, realized that I like variety and no sulfur either too lazy for that. But I've crochet braids right now and will probably be taking them out next week.

I had to trim my hair cos I had a lot of split ends so I don't actually know my length right now. So will do a reveal when I straighten next week.


----------



## HauteHippie (Dec 18, 2011)

I have no idea if I got 2 inches. I slacked off on the sulfur again. I did start using Mane and Tail conditioner in conjunction with Silk Dreams. Also did a henna gloss. My hair feels stronger and I think I've retained what I had been losing. Late 2010 and early 2011 were rough times for me, which equaled a rough, nutrient deficient time for my body and hair. Now that that's taken care of, I've gotten my moisture-protein issue (that I hadn't even been aware of at the time... So naive) under control. 

This was a good challenge; it's helped to prepare me for next year. Onward to 2012!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 19, 2011)

its getting close. any reveals? 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 19, 2011)

the challenge is til 31st ... ^^ !
and i will create an reveal pics post !


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 19, 2011)

oh my bad. 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 19, 2011)

Looking forward to the reveals. I took out my crochet braids today and I am DCing my hair right now. I will be hennaing in a few days so got to make sure my hair is on point.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 19, 2011)

I hope people will be able to tell the difference in length...I used the wron kinda shirt for my starting picture (no indicative marks)...I shoulda used another


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 21, 2011)

Well ladies, 

Here are my results from the challenge.  I'm pretty happy with my growth I guess. Can't wait to see everyone else.  The first photo is from Aug 1, the second is from today.


----------



## marta9227 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dee Raven your hair is RIDICULOUS! my new hair crush.  REGGIE PLEASE!!!! 

Sent from my evo 3d y'all!


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 21, 2011)

What the fluff, dee raven?!  Uggggggh.  Great progress.  I think I'm gonna take my braids out today and do pictures...I can't post them until the 27th or after, though because my fam just moved and they can't get our internet on until the 27th ((eye roll))...I'm using the internet from my phone right now.


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 21, 2011)

Your hair Dee Raven


----------



## regina07 (Dec 22, 2011)

Dee Raven - Gorgeous! And excellent retention even if you cut a lot this year!


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 22, 2011)

I just wanted to post this pic (ill also post one wearing the shirt I wore in my starting picture another time)

I hope this works and isn't too big.  First time posting pics from my phone.


Sent from my SCH-I405 using SCH-I405


----------



## BrownOcean (Dec 22, 2011)

Lovely. I hope to be where you're at when I take this 17 week old weave out.  *Too long. I know*



pre_medicalrulz said:


> Here is my 4 month update: I keep on the same bra to help keep a lil accuracy.
> 
> 1st pic is from August.
> 
> 2nd pic is December.


----------



## JudithO (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey girls... Fotki and YT has been updated with length check... I definitely retained . Thanks guys.. Youtube video has comparison shots since august. 

http://public.fotki.com/judy4all/december-22nd-2011/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjU_BCWE46I


----------



## fivetimestwo (Dec 22, 2011)

I'll be riding this challenge out until the last possible minute I have a hair appointment scheduled for 12/30 so barring any salon mishaps I'll be updating then  I think I did get at least 2 inches thanks to the sulfur fairy


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 22, 2011)

Awww thanks!!! BrownOcean

I'm sure you've retained length with your braids! Can't wait to see everyone's pics!


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 23, 2011)

Didn't quite make it to 2 inches, but was able to drill down a regimen that truly works for me so I feel good about that.  Can't wait to see what next year holds....


----------



## BrownOcean (Dec 23, 2011)

I measured my new growth with a regular sized paper clip and its longer than It. I'm so excited. A paper clip is a little less then two inches. So Im pretty sure I got my 2 inches. I will be taking my hair down on Christmas Day. Pics should be up by Monday afternoon.


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 24, 2011)

i think i joined this challenge in sept......i have progress pics for sept, nov and this month. the one's from sept aren't the best, so i inlcuded one from the last week in august instead. i don't think i retained a full two inches, but pretty close - especially in the top half of my hair as compared to the lower half, which is awesome, a i've been trying hard to retain length there. happy new year!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 24, 2011)

Ladies, if yall missed it ! there is the reveal pics' thread !!
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=589489


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 24, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> coyacoy i'm sure i've tagged you in the reveal pics thread !! !
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=589489


thanks, Krystle~Hime - i've not been able to see those, as something is wrong with the notifications tab (at least from my end of access).....it will indicate that i have new mentions or tags; and then when i click on the either one of those hyperlinks, the only mentions and tags shown are old ones - not new.  thx for providing the link as well!


----------



## Lexsmarie (Dec 29, 2011)

**UPDATE***

Alrighty..... I had great intentions and was so excited to accomplish this goal. However, due to a bad allergic reaction to a medication, I had to cut off 2-3 inches.   Not to worry, I am confident my hair will grow beyond BSL in 2012! 

Below is before and after pics:

August 28, 2011


December 29, 2011


----------



## trendsetta25 (Dec 31, 2011)

Starting pic after my trim in October 







Taken December 28th


----------



## luvovcandy (Jan 4, 2012)

I grew almost 3 inches in the 4 months.


----------



## sj10460 (Mar 15, 2013)

luvovcandy how did you accomplish this?


----------

